# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصه عن اعضاء الناصرة الكرام والبطل  القلب المرح

## الأمل البعيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*لزيادة الترفيه حول المنتدى ,, احببنا ان ننشأ قصه عن الاعضاء ,, قصه ربما كانت تتطابق واقع الحقيقه بما يحدث وربما كانت خيال ..*
ترى القصة نصها منقول بس اني عدلت فيها وقمت اكتب فيها اشياء جديدة واضافت اعضاء
* فاترككم لتقيمو* 
*أبطال مسلسلنا هذا المره الأعضاء أميرة المرح وسيناريو وملكة الإحساس وروح الحياة وبحر الشوق* 





*وطبعاً الشخصية الغني عنها بالتعريف القلب المرح.. ما علينا ندش في صلب الموضوع* *الحلقة الأولى* 

*في يوم من الأيام بعد فشل المنظمة السرية المكونة من ملكة الإحساس, اميرة المرح , سيناريو, وبحر الشوق والقلب المرح في مهمة من المهمات على آخرها ( وموت زوجة القلب المرح قدم استقالته متأثراً ) بموت العزيزة أم عياله اللي تزوجها* 
*ما كمل الشهر وكان وده يجب ولد يشيل أسمه .. مالينا شغل أحنا الحين بالقلب المرح* 
*ندش بالقصة أحسن** .* 


*بعدمرور ثلاث سنوات من هذه المحنة أتت أنباء بمهمة سرية جديدة بحول عصابة من أقوى العصابات الناصروية في دولة الناصرة العظمة المكونة من رئيسهاالقلب المرح ومن أعضائها الذين انذكرو .. وغيرهم من المجرمين المحترفين هذه العصابة معروفه بالجرائم البشعة والتجارة الممنوعة بهذه الدولة وهذه العصابة التي انهزموا فيها جماعتنا الطيبه المنظمة السرية وراحت ضحيتها زوجةالقلب المرح . .* 


*بعد هذه الهدره وتعريفكم بالماضي المرير* 



*اميرة المرح : ماذا تقول يا سيدي هل سوفا نشن عليهم الهجوم والقبض عليهم ؟* 



*سيناريو( أهو رئيسة المنظمة )أجل فلا مجال لتضييع الوقت* 



*ملكة الإحساس : أعقل أخوك ويش جالس تهربد علينا* 


*بحر الشوق / أي ولله قال نشن الهجوم قال نشن أنت أولأعرف أمسك مسدس بعدين تعال أتكلم وقول نشن* 


*روح الحياة :هدويش أكلتون المره بقشورها خلونا نسمع الكلام* 



*اميرة المرح :مو كأنه كنا نتكلم فصحة ويش اللي قلبكم* 



*ملكة الإحساس : من زود الصدمة خيه* 



*روح الحياة : ول وأنت بعدك تصدم في الآوادم* 


*بحر الشوق: هذا ما راح يتوب لين ينسم أشوي والحين بعد جايتنا الرطوبه ما راح نسلم* 



*اميرة المرح : خلونا في صلب الموضوع* 



*ملكة الاحساس : أي موضوع .* 



*اميرة المرح :موضوع العملية* 


*بحر الشوق : عملية عملية ويش عسى ما شر من متى أنت مريض* 



*اميرة المرح :لااااا حول وبعدين وياكم ما تنعطون وجه أبد* 



*روح الحياة:وأنت حضرتك توزع أوجوه* 



*سيناريو : أن الله وأن إليه راجعون ما بتوبون أنتون ويلا كل واحد يتكلم عدل الحين شقلتون أحر ما عندي أبرد ما عندكم ويش هذي الحالة* 



*اميرة المرح : أنت نسيت أن أحنا ناقصين فرد مهم وحساس* 


*بحر الشوق : أي والله ناقصين فرد مهم جداً والمهمات هذي له مو راح نهجم عليهم مافي إلا أهو اللي يعرف يدخل داخل بروحه مغامر ما شاءالله عليه مثل الفار* 



*اميرة المرح :قول ماشاء الله* 



*روح الحياة : بصراحة أنا بدونه ما راح أروح* 


*سيناريو : يا جماعة الخير أحنا لازم نروح القضية أكبر من كذا لأني ما قلت لكم شنو السالفة* 



*اميرة المرح : شنو السالفة يا طويلين العمر والسلامة* 


*بحر الشوق : الله يسلمك ويخليك ويبقيك ويسلم كل غالي ك**ومغليك* 



*اميرة المرح : وأنت حتى في القصة بتلطع فيها ؟؟؟قلبوووووه شيله من القصة خلها تخلص الله يرحم والديك أذا أهوموجود ما راح تنتهي ؟* 



سيناريوا : سمعوا القضية وما فيها أنهم خاطفين زوجة الرئيس السابق 
الجميع : شنوووووو 

سيناريو : أي نعم وأذا ما لحقنا عليها راح يقتلونهااا 

اميرة المرح : طيب ليش خاطفينها 

سيناريو : العصابة تبي السلاح اليزري الجديدالمبتكر تبي طريقة صنعه وأذا العصابة أمتكلت هذا السلاح رحنا فيهاااا 

اميرة المرح : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله تكفى طلعني من القصة خيك مقدر أتحمل السالفة كذا فيها حياة أو موت 

ملكة الإحساس : والمطلوب اللحين الزبده 
بحر الشوق : ليش بقر حنا عشان تبي زبده 

روح الحياة:نتكلم جد الحين احنا لاحول بالله 

سيناريو : المطلوب أن نتسلل وننقد حياتها أولوبعدين نتفاهم وياهم 

اميرة المرح : والقلب المرح بجي؟ 

سيناريو / لازم يجي ما راح نقدر نسوي أي حاجة على الأقل القلب المرح نفهمه ويفهمنا وراح نعرف نتصرف بشي العدل يعني لو يجي واحد غيره خوربت ..  
بحر الشوق : كلام سيناريو صحيح بس كيف نجيب قلبوه وهو أستقال وأنتون بالله عليكم ثلاث سنوات ما أخترعتون لينا واحد يجي بداله 

سيناريو : بصراحة أحنا جبنا مليون الف شخص بسأنتون مو آوادم تتطرودون فيهم بفعايلكم 

ملكة الاحساس :أحنا كنا نختبر قوة التحمل بس طلعوامو حمولين 
اميرة المرح : خيه قصدك مو صبورين 

ملكة الأحساس:أي نفس اللي قلتها مو صبورين 

سيناريو : خلاص أنا راح أتفاهم مع القلب ...ا 
بحر الشوق : القلب ولا الرئة  

سيناريو : قبحك الله وأنت ما بتعقل مو كافي معور راسنا بالمحل والمنتدى وحتى قلبوه بعد زيك وصارأبو اللسان بعد هاليومين 

اميرة المرح : أسكت عنهم دواهم عندي دولااا 
في الجهة لأخرى كان القلب المرح جالس في الكورنيش ويا زوجته الثانية دمعة الم( لا خوربت يمشي ويتزوج هالأخ )  
دمعة الم: قلبوه غناتيه متى راح نطلع من هالديره 

القلب المرح :والله مدري أن شاء الله قريب تعرفين الحين الواحد لازم يأمن على المستقبل 
دمعة الم :اهااا ويش راح تسوي 

القلب المرح :والله جالس أفكر بمشروع(لا تقول كلية بالقطيف هههه ) 
دمعة الم :شنو المشروع(يرن تلفون شواطئ)  

القلب المرح : ( يرد على التلفون) الو نعم 
سيناريو (المتصل) القلب المرح معاك رئيسه المنظمة الفدرالية سيناريو 

القلب المرح :هلاااااا أم محمد كيف حالك ويش مسويه أن شاء لله بخير كيف الشباب عقلوا ؟؟ 

سيناريوأسمع القلب المرح أنا محتاجنك في مهمة خطيره جداً 

القلب المرح : بصراحة أنا مقدر تعرفي شنو اللي صار يعني ما أبي أخسر أحد ثاني مره ثانية 

سيناريو : ما تبي تنتقم لزوجتك السابقة؟ 

القلب المرح : لو أقدر أيه أبي أنتقم أكيد بس أنتوا منعتوني 

سيناريو : والفرصة جاية لعندك شقلت؟ 

القلب المرح / شنوووو 

سيناريو :فيه سيارة بي أم أسود وراك أركب فيها 

القلب المرح :طيب _ دمعه الم أنا راح أمشي في موضوع ضروري لازم أخلصه 
دمعة الم :طيب لاتتأخر 

القلب المرح :يمكن ما أرجع البيت الليلة يلا مع السلامة 

دمعة الم / خير شنو صاير ؟ 

القلب المرح :بعدين أقولك خذي مفتاح سيارتي 
دمعة الم :طيب 
في الجهةالأخرة منظمتنا السرية جالسين يحزرون شنو بصير مع القلب المرح 

اميرة المرح :تعتقد قلبووه راح يجي 

ملكة الإحساس :والله بصراحة أنا ما أعتقد 
بحر الشوق : أيه لأنه قلبووه فقد شخص عزيز عليه وأنت شفت حالته كيفيتبع >>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

روح الحياة :والله يخيك يمكن يجي عشان ينتقم هذاأذا بجي مو عشان يرجع لنا أو للمنظمة 

اميرة المرح:خلونا ساكتين ونجهز عدتنا طيب ورانا شغلالليلة 

ملكة الإحساس : طيب نجهز وأذا ما جاء قلبوه شنو نسوي ؟؟ 

اميرة المرح : أذا ما جاء الله يعينا نروح وما أظن انروحتنا راح نستفيد منها وفي عضو غايب 

روح الحياة : طيب يلا الحين خطتنا


*اميرة المرح : أنا كلعاده راح أكون المراقب من الشاشة وفتح الطريق وتنبيه اللي بيدخل الموقع وتجهز قذف النار لضرورى والشاحنة الأخرى راح تكون ملكة الإحساس فيها للهروب من الموقع عند التفجير روح الحياة راح يكون القناص* 
*وسائق الهليكوبتر بحر الشوق بس هاه مو تورطنا* 


*بحر الشوق : طيب من اللي راح يدش الموقع*


*اميرة المرح:أذا ما جاء القلب المرح راح نستغني عن شاحنة الهروب ونخلي شاحنتي نفسها للهروب ونخلي ملكة الإحساس تدخل .*


*روح الحياة : بس صدق متينه راح يبين بسرعة ما بيمديه ينخش*


*ملكة الإحساس :هاه أي والله ويمكن يقتلوني(في هذه الأثناء يدخل القلب المرح و سيناريو)*


*القلب المرح /ومن قال أنك أنت اللي بتدخل راح تضل مكانك وخطتنا ما راح يتغير فيها أي شي وأنا اللي بدخل وفتحوا لي الطريق وعند أشارتي تبدون بطلق النار .*


*اميرة المرح :أخيراً قررت ترجع*


*القلب المرح :مو موضوعناهذا ويش كل شي جاهز*

*بحر الشوق : من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم ويش جبت لي*


*القلب المرح :اللي جبته لكأني بروح وياكم اليوم*


*ملكة الحساس : طيب وهذا قلبكم ورجع ويش تحارسون يلا ضفوا بوجوهكم وكل واحد في مكانه*

*بالقصه القادمه ...* 
*شلتنا جهزوا عدتهم ورحوا شنو اللي بصير؟؟*
*هلالقلب المرحراح ينقذ زوجةالرئيس السابق ؟؟وهل الخطة راح تنجح ؟*
*أم هناك أمورأخرى سوف يحدث وهذا اللي راح نشوفه في حلقتنا الثانية ؟*
*وأتمنى أنه القصة عجبتكم وحنا تره في بدايتها وقصتنا راح تطول وياكم أشوي ..* 

*تحياتي للجميع الأمل البعيد*

----------


## Princess

:weird: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
<<< في ضحك زياده بس اخاف اعبي المتصفح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
غربل الله شرش من امووله
ههههههههه
حاطتناافرااد عصااابه....احم اقصد منظمه خخخخخخ
هههههههههههههه
ولا بعد مخلتني شخصيه مره تشيل وتحط وتخطط .. ويلي بطني....
ولا بعد ..............دواهم عندي .. والله قويه :cool:  
حلووه... والله الله فيني لاتقلتليني...  << البطل ما يموت  :wink: 
بس عندي ملااااحظات 
.. احم.. اميروووه لهجتها مهي كذا ...عدليها بالأجزاء الجايه قطيفي عدل غناتي .. 
واذا سمحتي بهالجزء اعدلها لروحي .. ههههههههههه على شان تضبط عدل..
وخوش اعضاء لهالمنظمه السريه.. ويلي بطلع من هالصفحه 
لا انفجر ضحك... ولا بعد المرح عرستيه وموتي مرته وزوجتيه مره ثانيه
هههههههه الساتر الله... 
تسلمي غناتي كمليها.. واذا شفت تفاعل اثبتها .. يعطيش الف عافيه..
ومن رايي تحطي رابطها مع توقيعش على شان الكل يدخل 
تسلمي وموفقه 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا ياامورة
 اني اخترت قلبوووووووه عشان الانتقام تعرفوه في الأستراحة مجرم كبير وكل يسوي اجرامه في البنات خخخخخخخخخ
خلاص بنغير اللهجه ههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووو امورشة ع المشاركة الحلوة 
تحيااااااااااااتي

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

خخخخخخخخخخخخ عجبتني القصه وصدقتها بعد ومره اضحك ومره اصيح 
يقطع بليسكون 
مشكوووووووووووووووووره عل القصه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموووووووووووو رافضة للأبد ع المشاركة الحلوة 
تحياااااااااااتي يلا ورونا الردود السنعة
هههههههههه
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*هااااع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااي*
*انا من العصابه لا وعندي بطوله << شكلك راجوو في الفلم الهندي الجديد*
*والله ضحكتيني وشكلها القصه فيها اكشنات اجراميه* 
*لا ومتزووووووووج بعد ماتت وحده جت غيرها شكلها بتموت الثانيه وبتجي الثالثه هق هق هق هق*
*ولا عاد مضحكني بحر الشوق صحيح انه فاضي لظرافته ونفس الشئ في الواقع يبعد عمرري بحرووو كل ويايي* 
*لا وانا عامل حالي من دوله الا مايستغنو عنهم وتبع العصابات والابضايات لازم سلاح كلاش هااا تعطيني في هالدوور حتى اراويهم لما افجر رووسهم ..*
*لا واميرتوو بعد ضحكتني مسويه حاله من الفصحه حقروها وقلبو عاميه صحيح انش فاضيه خخخخخخخخخخ*
*شكرا املووه بعيدووه بانتظار بقية القصه دام فيها انا بشووف وش اسووي اعرف امثل اولا الفلم الهندي خخخخ*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هع هععه نيهااااااااااااااااا 
دايما ردودك تضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياربي مت من الضحك 
بتشوف نهايه القصة يالبطل >>>> خخخخخخخخ بطل الفلم الهندي
يسلموووووووو قلبوووووه مرحوووووووووه  :wink:  ع الرد الحلو 
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## سيناريو

الله الله اني رئيسة المنظمة
*سيناريو( أهو رئيسة المنظمة )أجل فلا مجال لتضييع الوقت*
*هههههههههههههههه جبتيها عدل  أمووووووووووله اني كل شي ماعندي وقت ومستعجلة* 
* ولازم التنفيذ في أسرع وقت* 
*الله الله القلب المرح عامل مهم في معادلة كيميائية لايتم التفاعل بدونه   ههههههه*
*وأميرررررررروه  ايييييييييه هاذي أم الخطط * 
*يسلمو  أموووووووله ياقلبي على الاكشناااااات هاذي*
*بانتظار التكمله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموووووووووو يااجمل سيناريو في العالم 
يارئيستنا ههههههههههههههههه 
طبعا في ادوار ثانية بعدهي ماتظهر >>> اني منهم هع هع 
يسلمووووووووووو ع المرور 
يلا اذا شفت التفاعل المطلوب انقول وقتها انزل الجزء :) 
تحياااااااااااااااتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااي*
*هع هع هع*
*ويليييييييييي  بطني من الضحك فقع*
*بطلنا سلمان خان قصدي قلبووه هههههههههههههه<<<خلاص اموول سويه زي سلمان خان ترا يحب سلمان خان هوه <<<فضيحه*
*ويلييي عليش سيناريو يا رئيسة المنظمة*
*واميروه يا ام الفصحه ويلييي عليش*
*عااااد اموول قتلتي مرة قلبووه وعرستيه مره فانيه* 
*اقول لش بعد عرسيه الثاثه والرابعه عشان يتناتفو<<<دقيقه بتخيلعم وهم يتناتفو وقلبوه يقول خلااااااااااااااااااص هع هع*
*والله القصه اكشنات بدل مانشاهد في التلفزيون فلم هندي نجي المنتدى ونشاهد* 
*يالله خيوه ننتظر الحلقه الجايه مو تتأخري*
*جاااري الانتظار*
*عطاك ربي الف عافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
وطلعوا اعضاء شبكه الناصره عصااااااااااااااااابه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
افاا عليكم بس ماهقيتها فيكم >>>>>>منفجعه بمنتداها ماتخيلته كذه خخخخخخخخخ
الله عليش املاتوا قصه احم اقصد فلم من واقع الحياة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومااء الله على الاعضاء والمشرفين رايحين فيها عدل
لا وبحر اللي بيموتني من الضحك على بروووده هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بفقع من الضحك الحين انا 
فخلوني اطلع ابرك لي وهذا الجزء الاول والله يستر من باقيها ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاري الانتظار
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عجبتني القصه <<<<ياحبها للعصابات والمشاكل*
*كملي القصه بسرررررررررررررررعه أبغى أعرف الباقي*
*حطيني وياهم لو بس ديكور خخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*أنتظر الباقي بقوة*
*يسلموووو على القصه مره تجنن...*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمووووووووووووو ع التفاعل وتالضحك 
الله يديم لنا ضحكم هع هع هع
يلا بنزل الجزء الثاني 
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

**** *مقتطفات من الحلقة السابقة ***

*في يوم من الأيام بعد فشل المنظمة السرية المكونة من سيناريو , ملكة الإحساس, بحر الشوق, وروح الحياة والقلب المرح واميرة المرح في مهمة من المهمات على آخرها وموتزوجة القلب المرح قدم القلب المرح استقالته متأثراً بموت زوجته*
*بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات من هذهالمحنة أتت أنباء بمهمة سرية جديدة بحول عصابة من أقوى العصابات الشجونيه في دولةشجون العظمة المكونة من رئيسها امير العاشق والعراقي وغيرهم من المجرمين المحترفينهذه العصابة معروفه بالجرائم البشعة والتجارة الممنوعة بهذه الدولة وهذه العصابةالتي انهزموا فيها جماعتنا الطيبه* 
***** 
*سيناريو: سمعوا القضية وما فيها أنهم خاطفينفطووم زوجة الرئيس السابق**الجميع : شنوووووو**سيناريو : أي نعم وأذا مالحقنا عليها راح يقتلونهااا**اميرة المره : طيب ليش خاطفينها** !!*
*سيناريو : العصابة تبي السلاح اليزري الجديد المبتكر تبي طريقة صنعه وأذا العصابة أمتكلة هذاالسلاح رحنا فيهاااا* 
***** 
*اميرة المرح: والقلب المرحبجي ؟*
*سيناريو : خلاص أنا راح أتفاهم ويا القلب ....*  
***** 
*سيناريو : أسمع القلب المرح أنا محتاجنك في مهمةخطيره جداً*
*القلب المرح : بصراحة أنا مقدر تعرف شنو اللي صار يعني ما أبي أخسر أحدثاني مره ثانية*
*سيناريو : ما تبي تنتقم لزوجتك السابقة ؟* 
***** 
*اميرة المرح : أنا كلعاده راح أكون المراقب من الشاشةوفتح الطريق وتنبيه اللي بيدخل الموقع وتجهز قذف النار لضرورى والشاحنة الأخرى راحيكون ملكة الإحساس فيها للهروب من الموقع عند التفجير وروح الحياة راح تكون القناصوسائق الهليكوبتر بحر الشوق بس هاه مو تورطنا** ..* 
*&&&&&&&&* 
*الحقلة الثانية ( الجزاءالأول )* 

*بين أركان الليل المظلمة والموحشة كانتأفراد العصابة تمارس نشاطها الأجرامي وعند مقر العصابة الرقابه عليه شديده جداً وفيالداخل رئيسهم الناري ومساعده امير العاشقين** ..* 

*الناري: هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*امير العاشقين : هاه شرايك مو عجيبة الفكرة* 

*الناري : أقول ياخوك ههههه والله أنكذيب* 
*امير العاشقين: حق تعرفأني أساعدك مو مثل صفوانيبس زينه* 
*الناري: هههههههههههههههههههه طيب وينهأهو* 
*امير العاشقين : موجود راح أعاقبه أنا بكره* 

*الناري: هههههههههه لا لا خله علي هذاأنا أرويك شنو تسوي فيه ناده لي الحين* 

*امير العاشقين : أمرك يا هههههههه امير ( ويتصل إلىأحد الأشخاص ... )*  
*( ما عليكمأخذوا السالفة ببرود ما عندهم إلا الضحك)*  

*الناري : استعدوا لليلة عندي مهمةجديدة* 

*يتبع ,,* 



*امير العاشقين : طيب واللي خطفناها ( يدخل أحدالأشخاص )* 


*الناري : ههههههههههه لا تستعجل* 

*امير العاشقين : أهو جاء صاحبنا* 

*الناري : أي واحد من أفراد عصابتي يسويمثل هذا تدري شنو عقابه ؟* 
*امير العاشقين : شنو ؟* 
*الناري: بكل بساطه وسهولة ( يخرج مسدسه ) هذا مصير الخونه ( يطلق عليه النار )* 

*امير العاشقين : ويشههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*الناري : شرايك ههههههههههههههههه نظفواالمكان عن هذا الخاين* 
*امير العاشقين : لا يبه نادي غيريهههههه* 
*الناري : صدق أنك تحفه مو أنت نادي احدينظف غيرك انا أبيك* 

*امير العاشقين: أي ولحين شنو سالفة المهمةالجديدة* 
*الناري : لا لا تستعجل يا قلبي الليلةبتعرف كل شي* 
*.. .. ..* 
*في هذه الأثناء نرحلمعكم إلى أصحابنا المنظمة السرية* 


*اميرة المرح : ويش بحرالشوق المكان عندكأوكي* 
*بحر الشوق: هاه مدري أيه شكله عدل بندعس فيه* 
*ملكة الإحساس : ياويلي أنا ديماً تحطوني في هذيالأماكن أنا بموت والسبه قلبوووه واميررروه مالت علي بس مالت* 

*روح الحياة : أقول صدق تره نسمعك وأنت تتحلطملا تتحلطم وايد بس* 
*ملكة الحساس: ياعيني عليكم تسمعوني بعد ويشهالحاله فرضاً اتصل زوجي ؟؟؟ وحاطنه أسبيكر لازم تدخلون في الشئونالعائلية* 
*القلب المرح : أخلف الله عليك دام تدري أنه عندكشئون عائلية ليش تحطه سبيكر ؟* 
*ملكة الإحساس: أحنا يالله وعلى الشئون خيك ^_^*



*اميرة المرح : بلا عبط زايد أنت وياه كل واحد فيمكانه*

*بحرالشوق : أبيها مره بس تدلعنا وتخلينا نتكلمبراحتنا* 
*ملكة الإحساس: نجوم السماء أقرب لك يقولك المثلالإيطالي الإنسان مثل بني آدم أذا توفى مات وإذا مات توفى ( ياعيني على المثل ^_^ )* 

*القلب المرح : سبحان الله عندك درر تنقط من السماءأقول ألقفيها بس* 
*اميرة المرح : أقول ملكووه لما نخلص بنسولف وياكبس الحين خلنا نفتك من هذي القضية اللي طحنا فيها* 
*بحر الشوق :أي والله ما عندهم احترام كلش حتى للموته* 
*سيناريو :شقاعد تخربط أنت أي موته أنتالفاني* 
*اميرة المرح : مدري عنه أني* 

*القلب المرح : شكله تقصدني النحسة* 

*ملكة الإحساس : ما عليك أنا بنقد حياتك أذا ماهربت* 
*اميرة المرح : هههههههه زين لينا عيل يلا خلاصاستعدوا* 
*القلب المرح : أنا مستعد*



*اميرة المرح : الوضع عندك أوكي شواطئ تقدر أدش أذاتبي بس أنتظر ثلاث دقايق*


*ملكة الإحساس : ههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*اميرة المرح : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ويش فيك تضحكي؟؟!!* 
*ملكة الإحساس : لا لا شفت أز هي وي قدامي وتذكرةالقلب المرح كيف بيدخل* 
*القلب المرح : الله يغربلك لا تجلس تصرقع فيني منالحين* 
*روح الحياة : خلوا الرجال بحاله وأنت احساسوه هون عنه*
*بحر الشوق : أي هون لا تصير بلوه محنا ناقصين هبالة من شواطئوه هلحزه* 
*القلب المرح : أقول محمد تذكر ويش سويت لصعيدي ذاكاليوم الله لينا ناس وناس ؟*
*بحر الشوق : هاه ما بردعليك ونقلع* 

*اميرة المرح : ههههههههه قلبووووه لا تذكره*


*بحر الشوق روح الحياة ملكة الإحساس القلب المرح مستعدين يلا نبداااااااااااااااء*

*الجميع : مستعدين**اميرة المرح : قلبوووو تقدم قدام وخلك في الجهة اليمينوادخل يمين وفي حارسين في الجهة اليسار أول ما أقولك دش يمين دش* 

*القلب المرح : أوكي*



*اميرة المرح : الحين دش يمين*


*روح الحياة : اميرو أذا محتاج أني أطلق النارقول تره مجهز االبندقية أنا* 




*اميرة المرح : ليش بتصيد عصافير أحناههههه*


*ملكة الإحساس : قلبووه تراني مستعد يا أنكتسبقني وتركب ويا أنا أنحاش عنك* 

*القلب المرح (وهو يهمس) زين أوريك* 


*ملكة الإحساس: ما أسمع أرفعصوتك* 

يتبع >>>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*اميرة المرح : ويش ناوية ننفضح أنت الثاني قلبو ماعليك منها ورآك مشوار طويل* 

*القلب المرح : أقول أسكت أنا أيدي على قلبي من سباحساسوه* 



*بحر الشوق: أقول كل واحد يسد حلجه ورآنامهمة عاد لا ننكشف* 

*اميرة المرح : أسمع من اللي يتكلم* 

*القلب المرح : إي والله* 
*بحر الشوق: قلبوووه تخيل ينقطع الإرسال عنك ويشبتسوي*



*القلب المرح : اللي بسويه أول طلقه بمسدسي بمخك* 
*بحر الشوق : بل* 
*.. .. ..* 
*في هذه الأثناء نرحل إلى زوجات أصحابنا* 
*دمعة الم : ( زوجةالقلب المرح** )* 
*سمراء :( زوجة بحر الشوق**)*  

*دمعة الم : ويش وين راح زوجك تره حتى زوجي ماهو أهنيه قال عنده شغل ما بيرجع إلا الفجر* 

*سمراء: والله مدري حتى زوجي قال كذايمكن عندهم مهمة ولا شي* 
*دمعة الم : بس زوجك بعده بالمنظمة بس زوجي لا ؟* 
*سمراء: مدري والله* 
*دمعه الم : مالي إلا أدق على الأمل البعيد أكيد عندهاخبر بكل شي لأنها زوجة رئيس المنظمة الثانية ..* 

*سمراء: عدل كلامك دقي عليها* 
*تتصل دمعة الم على الأمل البعيد زوجة شبكة الناصرة* 
*دمعة الم : الوو السلام عليكم _ كيف حالكامولتنا أن شاء الله بخير* 
*الأمل البعيد : أهليييييييييييييين دمعه هلا واللهالحمد الله بخير أنتي أشلونك*
*دمعه الم : أحنا بخيرنسأل عنك* 

*الأمل البعيد : سألت عنك العافية – بس وينكيالقاطعة من زمان ما شفناك* 
*دمعة الم : هههه حياشها أنا بالبيت شان تجين تزورينا* 
*الأمل البعيد : خلاص جايتنك بس تدرين منهي معاي؟*
*دمعة الم :من معاك !!!* 
*الأمل البعيد : معاي حسرة الروح؟؟؟* 
*دمعة الم : ياحليلها من زمان ما شفناها خلاصلازم تجوون الحين* 
*الأملل البعيد : خلاص حسبي عشر دقايق واناعندش*
*دمعة الم : أوكي* 
*فاصل أعلاني ونعود >> mbc موأحسن مني ^_^*

*هذه الأثناء نرحل إلى الظلام عند منظمتنا نشوفهم ويش يسوون كأنهم رايحين رحلة مو مهمه**القلب المرح :اميرووه ويش تراني يوعان* 

*اميرة المرح : ألقفها وروح سيده بس أنتبه في حارس على أيدك اليمين حاول أنه ما يشوفك* 
*القلب المرح** : أوكي – بس خلي محمد يجيب لي سندوتشه* 
*بحر الشوق : نعم نعم نعم لا يبه ماني داخل بايع عمري انا*  
*روح الحياة : أقول شواطئوه اسكت وكمل شغلك الله يرحم والديك نبي نرجع البيت إحنا*  

*القلب المرح : زين خيه لا ترطني على مخي* 

*اميرة المرح: وبعدين وياكم أنتون ما تشتغلون وانتون ساكتين - أدخل الغرفة اللي بيدك اليمين الطريق فاضي بسرعة* 

*القلب المرح : اوكي* 
*اميرة المرح : الحين روح يسار الباب اللي قدمك دشه* 
*القلب المرح : باقي وايد على ما نوصل* 
*اميرة المرح / لا ما باقي شي كله خمس او عشر دقايق ونوصل على حسب الطريق فيه أحد أو لا*  

*القلب المرح / اوكي أكمل أروح سيده* 
*اميرة المرح / أيه روح سيده*

انتظروني اكتب جزء ثاني وبحطه لأاحد يرد :)

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*القلب المرح / اوكي*
*ملكة الإحساس : بنخلص احنا ... يمه اهو قدامي رجال*
*اميرة المرح : خلكي طبيعية ولا كأنه صاير شي وسوي روحك أتحوسي بالسيارة على انها متعطلة حركي >>> يلا بسرعة*
*ملكة الإحساس / اوكي أمرنا الله اليوم* *موتتي*
*روح الحياة / ويش أطلق عليه وأريحك محد معاه*
*ملكة الإحساس : أي أطلق عليه وورطني يجي غيره وأبتلش معاه هاه*
*روح الحياة / والله وطلعت ذكية خية*
*ملكة الإحساس : ايه وويش تفكريأنت*
*بحر الشوق / اميروو طلع ملكة الإحساس ويا روح الحياة يفكرون زينا*
*اميرة المرح / ما أضحك أسكت بس فكنا*
*بحر الشوق / لا بس يعني نتسله اشوي عن الملل ونونسقلبووه مسكين لا يموت من الخوف*
*في هذه الأثناء يصرخ القلب المرح صرخه خوووووف قوووويه*
*القلب المرح / آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه* 

*اميرة المرح / القلب المرح ويش فيك*
*ملكة الإحساس / قلبوه قلبوه*
*نروح في هذي الحزة إلى بيت دمعه الم*
*دمعه الم / ماشاء الله ما شاءالله زوجات رجال المنظمة كلهم أهنيه* 

*الأمل البعيد / أي والله من زمان ما شفنا بعض أخرمره شفناك على أيام الجامعة دمعووه*
*توتة بحرانية : ( زوجة شخص من العصابة ) أيه شان إلادمعه من عرسها وهي ما تبين*
*حسرة الروح : زوجة ( مساعد القلب المرح (القاضي ) خلاص نستناما تبينا الحين*
*سمراء / أي كله مع حبيب القلب وش عليك*
*دمعة الم / أسمع هذي ولا كأني اليوم المغرب معاها*
*سمراء من شاف أصحابه نسه أحبابه( المثل عكس ذلك يابنت** ^_^ )* 

*دمعة الم / زين لكن بتشوفين*
*سمراء / ههههههههههههه*
*دمعة الم / أبسألك املوه زوجي رجع المنظمة*
*الأمل البعيد / والله مدري أهو رجع على طول ولا بسهذي المهمة ما دققت على كلام زوجي عدل*
*دمعة الم / اهااا يعني الحين أهم في مهمة يعني*
*الأمل البعيد / أيه* 

*توتة بحرانية / يالله الله يحميهم أن شاء الله**الأمل البعيد / ليش أهو ما قالك؟؟*





*دمعة الم / لا فلت علي السيارةونحاش*
*توتة بحرانية / آفاااااا فلت المفتاح ومشىههههههههههههههههههه*
*دمعة الم / توتووه سكتي بس سكتي عاد*
*الأمل البعيد / راعوا مشاعر الآخرين أنتو لاتحرجونها*
*حسرة الروح / بس حلوه فلت المفتاحهههههههه*
*وبدوا يحشون في الآوادم سوالف حريم مالنا شغلفيها** .. ^_^* 


*نروح الجهة الثانية أحسن*
*اميرة المرح / قلبووقلبووو ويش فيك انت تسمعني* 
*القلب المرح / هاه هاه*
*اميرة / ويش فيك تصرخ*
*القلب المرح/ لا لا بس شفت ازهيوي وصرخت من الخوف – حسبي الله على شرش يا فطوم >>> المخطوفة*

*لو ادري انه فيه أزهيويات ما دخلت*
*ملكة الإحساس : الحين بقيت تفضحنا كلها عشان أزهيوي مالت عليك لو أحد سمعك رحنا فيها*
*اميرة : وتضني محد سمعه يعني – قلبوووه حرك بسرعة من مكان وروح الغرفة اللي على أيدك الشمال بسرعة في حارس جاي*
*القلب ... / زين زين*
*اميرة ..... روح الحياة يمكن تستخدم النار لما أقولك خلك على استعداد*
*روح الحياة / اوكي*
*بحر الشوق / وإنا ويش أسوي*
*اميرة المرح / لا معنى لك من الأعراب حالياً*


*بحر الشوق / آفااااا شدعوه لا محل قال لا معنى يلاماعليه هههه*
*اميرة المرح/ خلاص الغرفة اللي فيها فاطمة على يدك اليمين*


*القلب : أخيراً وصلنا ( يدخل الغرفة** )* 
*هاااااااااااه فطيمووه** ( فاطمة هي زوجة الرئيس المخطوفه )*

*والى اللقاء في االحلقة القادمة :)*

----------


## القلب المرح

*هههههههههههاااي مو مضحكني الا بحر الشوق عبيييييييييييييييط خخخخخخخخخخ
وبعدين لهجتي هاا عوامي ترى مو قطيفي 
مهمهالقلب المرح :اميرووه ويش تراني يوعان << اقول جووعاااان مو يوعان خخخ
وهو صحيح انا كل اجووع احب الاكل ههههه
بحر الشوق طلع اسمه في الفلم محمد متى غيره ده 
واميرتوو دي ام الخطط الجهنميه تعرف للاجرام تبع عصابات اشوه احس نفسي خير  انا بينهم مؤدب هادئ << نعن نعم 
وملكة الاحساس دي في كل محل لازم نحاسه* 
*وانا اخاف من الزهيويه خخخ ماتركب ترى امسكهم اذا تبغي خخخخخ
وماعجبني الا اخر شئ  في الحلقه هااااااااااااا فطيموو << هذي جبتيها عدل عليي لاني كل انا احد كذا خخخخخ
مابخرب الفلم  حليووو عددل* 
*يالله نتقرب الحلقه القادمه لما افقعهم تفقيييع سوي اكشنات الحلقه الجايه هاا
بس صحيح ماسالتش كم حلقه المسلسل الاكشني المغامر؟
وبصراحه قصتك حلوة يسلم يدينك عليها 
ويعطيك الله العافيه  
اقوول اخلصي بس نبغى حلقه جديده مايصير في اليوم حلقتين اعناد للمدرسه؟ قصدي انتون يعني تعاندو المدرسه خخخخ
تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اوه اوه* 

*اوه*

*طلعتي تكتبي* 

*لا وبعد اكشنااات*


*وحركااااات*

*صحيح لحروف داخله في بعظ حولتني واني اقراها* 

*بس حركااات*


*من قدنا احنا النواصر عدنا مبدعين ومدعات حركــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات*



*يسلمو يا الغلا*







*بنتظااار القادم*



*دمتـــــــ بود*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*والله عجبني الشكل طلعت فخمه زوجه قاضي*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس مرررررررررره تجنن القصه ورووووووعه وتموت من الضحك*
*اقرا كلمه واضحك 10 دقايق يلاااااااااااا*
*بسرعه أبغى أعرف الباقي* 
*<<<متحمسه......*
*يسلموووووووووووو خيووووووووه على القصه*
*أتمنى تتثبت بصراحه ماتتفوت*
*<<<فيها أسمها وين ماتتمنى تتثبت*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## سيناريو

*ههههههههههههههه*
*لكن لحظه الظاهر اني نايمه  في الأحيان هاذي   مالي دور خخخخخ*
*هههههه* 
*قلبوووووووو كأنه رموت في ايد أميروووووووووو* 
*اييييييييه* 
*بحر الشوووووووووق بااااااااااااارد صقيع واني اقرا ادواره أقراها ببرود*
*وعلى فكرة اني أخذت الفاصل اللي حطيتيه mbc هههههه*
*,ومارديت الا اليوم*
*يسلمو أمووووووووله* 
*وفقك الله*

----------


## Princess

> اميرة المرح : بلا عبط زايد أنت وياه كل واحد فيمكانه
> 
> 
> *بحرالشوق : أبيها مره بس تدلعنا وتخلينا نتكلم براحتنا*







> *ملكة الإحساس: نجوم السماء أقرب لك يقولك المثلالإيطالي الإنسان مثل بني آدم أذا توفى مات وإذا مات توفى ( ياعيني على المثل ^_^ )*




*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*فديت روحي شقد قويه وما اعطي وجه*
*ههههههههههههههههه ماني قادره بطني ولا ملوك خبره بعد*
*جابتها نجوم السما اقرب لك خخخخخخخخ*
*رهييبه ههههههههه ما اقدر اني خلاص بموت من الضحك*
*اجل اني ام الخطط الجهنميه يا مستر القلب المرح*
*احم لولاي ما لفيت لا يمين ولا يسار ولا دشيت منا ومناك* 
*افتنكر جميلي يا رجل...*

ههههههههههههههههههههه ولااا بعد املووه زوجة زعيم الناصره
 :wink:  لعن يوم الحركتات يا شيخه حجزتي لش منصب رفيع
ههههههههههههههههههههه مااني قادره..
*




اميرة المرح / لا معنى لك من الأعراب حالياً



*
هههههههههههههههه قصدش لا موقع 
هههههههههههههههههههه يا كثر الأحمر هدااره مسو يتني يللا ما عليه  بس في النت خخخ
وامر وانهي بعد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ويلي بس لا يشدخوني بالنهايه ويقلبوا علي
ما فيني شدة صبيان اني..  :wacko: 





> قلبوووووووو كأنه رموت في ايد أميرووووووووو





ههههههههههههههههه يااا سناريو يا زعيم يا حلوه
ههههههههههههه لا تقلبيه علي خيه خليه حليو كذاا


يسلمووو ماني قادره افتح عيوني
موتيني ضحك اموووله

يعطيش الف عافيه
لا انام بس واحلم اتخيل روحي رامبو والا جيمس بوند
يا ساااتر  :cool: 
تسلمي وللأمام
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*وييييي من متي هلقصة*

*توها مستوعيه البنت*

*روعه الله يعطيك العافيه ننتضر الجديد*

*بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويلي
وأني في كل مكان طرب اشباق ويا القلب المرح
يادافع البلا حتى في القصص
بس والله ضحكت من جد
تحيااااااااااااتي
أمووووووووووووووولة
أم الأفكار الجهنمية
الفنتكية

----------


## القلب المرح

*املوووه مافي حلقه اليوم*
*ترى دخلت وطلعت الف مرره ولاشفت جديد هدويييش ترى ازهقت جتني حررره بقووه ابغى اعررف الاحدااث اشوف انا بطل نفسي  وي وي وي كركركركر*
*تحياتي بانتظار الحلقه بسرعه حطيها هااا لا انقهر*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خلاص قلبووووه لاتنقهر 
اسفة اليوم ماحطيت الحلقة بسبب الصداع مال المدرسة :( 
احين بحط الجزء

----------


## الأمل البعيد

احين بطلع بس اجي بحط القصة 
باااااي

----------


## زهور الريف

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو القصة جنان*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*روووووووووووووعة تسلمي يا ام الخطط الجهنمية*

*مايصير خية تحطيني في القصة..........,>>>>>> الاخت تلزق حالها*

*تسلمي يالغلا والله انك ابدااااااع*

*ننتظر جديدك*
*مو تبطي علينا*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ياعلي زهقت وأني استنى يالله أملووووووووو* 
*<<<متحمسه الأخت* 
*بسرعه نزلي الجزء الجديد*

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههه
خفوا على البنيه شويه <<< حاسه بمعاناة الكتابه والله :amuse: 
شوي شوي على اموول وماليكم منها الا كل خير ... صح اموول... :blink: 

اوكي 
هدية العودة للمدارس <<< نحاسه في اميرووه يعنو.. باقي ليها اسبوع اجازه  :bleh: 

راح اثبت الموضوع
يعطيش الف عافيه خيه
وموفقه.. والله الله بالدراسه لا تلهيش هالقصه عنها حبابه..

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*القلب : أخيراً وصلنا ( يدخل الغرفة** )*  
*هاااااااااااه فطيمووه ( فاطمة هي زوجة الرئيس المخطوفه** )* 



*فاطمة / القلب المرح ويش أتسوي اهنيه ليكون ... منهم*
*القلب المرح: ههههههههههه يعني ارجع ما أخذك وياي؟؟*
*فاطمة : لا لا لا امزح امزززززززززح*
*القلب المرح : ايه ما عليه كثري منها تمزحين قالت ( وهو يفك عنها قصدي الصناقل )* 
*اميرة / يلا قلبووه بسرعة اطلع*
*القلب المرح / اوكي*
*فاطمة اوكي على ويش*
*القلب المرح / حق نطلع له*
*فاطمة / فكرت بعد !! ( شنو فكرت هههه ^_^ )*
*القلب المرح / أدخل على أيدك اليسار**القلب المرح / اليسار بس انا دشيت من اليمين*
*اميرة / لا تنسه أنك تراقب المكان لأنك صرختفيه* 

*القلب ../ اووه صح**فاطمة / قلبوه خبل أنت تكلم روحك*




*القلب المرح / على ويش خبل أمسكي حطي هذا بأذونك ولا تعورين راسي* 
*فاطمة / شنو هذا*
*القلب المرح / سماعه ومايك بنفس الوقت بالعربي جهازلاسلكي*
*فطووم اهااا وأنا افتكرتك خبل أتكلم روحك*
*روح الحياة / لا لا تفكرين مرهثانية*
*فاطمة : بل أنت أهنيه*
*ملكة الإحساس : تعرفين الحكومة في خدمة الشعب*
*فاطمة: بل وأنت بعد باقي واحد أشوه أنه موأهنيه ولا ضمنت الموت*
*بحر الشوق/ عسى ما تقصديني*
*فاطمة / وووووووول طلعنا عيل*
*اميرة/ حمدي ربك أنهم جو يأخذونك*
*القلب المرح / ولحين خلينا نمشي*
*اميرة المرح / قلبووه وقف.... قلبووو... قلبوووه وقف أقولك لا أوقف فيه حارس قلبووووووووووووووووه*
*أنقطعالإرسال عن القلب المرح و فاطمة وكان فيه حارس ويضغط على الإنذار وتبداء المشكلة فيالهطول عليهم ماذا سوف يحدث يا ترى*
*اميرة المرح / شباب استعدوا أظاهر اكتشفوا وجودقلبووو*
*ملكة الإحساس / لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله*
*اميرة المرح / الكل يستعد وانا بحاول ارجع الإرسال* *قلبووه* 

*عند القلب المرح أنقطع لرسال أنشوف ويش صايرعنده*
*القلب المرح / فطيموه تعالي بسرعة كأنهماكتشفون**ا*
*فطووم : قلبووه واحين ويش انسوي*
*القلب المرح / مسكي هذا الأسلاح*
*فاطمة / هذا ممنوع قانونيناً ما عندي رخصة*
*القلب المرح أي قانون هال حزه مسكي دافعي عن نفسك بس*
*فاطمة / بس هذا ممنوع عندنا بدولتنا( عاد هذا كلام في الوقت الحرج يافطوم** ^_^ )* 



*القلب المرح / فطيموه بلا عباطه قلت لك مسكي وخلاص بنترك القانون هالحزه .. وسمحت لك يلا بس فكينا ( يأتي حارس من خلف القلب المرح(* 
*فطوم ا بكيفك جيبه أشوف – قلبوه ورآآآآآآآآآك*
*يطلق الحارس النار على القلب المرح وتصيبه الرصاصة* 


*القلب المرح :* 

*فطوم خلاص هربي روحي أنا مقدر**خلاص** (* *ويسكت* *)* 


*فطووم** :**قلبوووووووووووووووه**(* *وهي تصيح** )* 


*في**منزل القلب المرح وعند دمعة الم وأصحابها*
*دمعة الم** /* *ما تسمعون صوت غريب ؟* 

*حسرة الروح شنو هذا الصوت**دمعة الم / مدري – قومي قومي حسرة وياي*




*توتة بحرانية/ يلا قومي وبقوم معاكم*
*سمراء/ بجي معاكم*
*الأمل البعيد/ أنتبهوووو أكم فيه رجال ملثمين*
*يشتعل منزل القلب المرح بالفوضى وطلق النار ومسيلات الدموع ويتم**فيها أطلاق النار والرصاص ماذا يجري في هذا المنزل ولماذا هذا يحدث**!!!* 

*<<<<<>>>>>* 

*هل* *القلب المرح سوف يرحل عن هذه الدنيا ؟؟؟*
*فطووم هل تستطيع الخروج أو سوف تلاقي نفس* *مصير القلب المرح ؟؟؟* 
*دمعة الم وسمراء والباقي شنو مصيرهم ؟ وشنو اللي يصير عندهم**؟*
*أفراد المنظمة شنو راح يكون تصرفهم بهذه اللحظات ؟* 

*<<<<<>>>>>* 

*هذا ما سوف نراه في الحلقة القادمه** ..*  

*انتظروووووووووووووني*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*هههههههههههه*
*آآآآه يابطني عورني من الضحك*
*لاتقتلي القلب المرح البطل مايموت* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أملووووووووو بالغتي بالقصه توه يبدأ الحماس فيها* 
*أكشنتيها بقوه يسلمووووووو أمووووووووول*
*بسرعه نزلي اللي بعده بسرعه هاذي المره الجزء بس شويه* 
*بس فيها أحداث واااااااااااجد* 
*عجبتني فطوم وهي تستهبل ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## سيناريو

*الله شوي بالعربي وشوي بالعامي >>>>  لزوم التساؤل أهااااااااا*
* ههههههههههههه*
*بس غفوتي شكلها مطوله * 
*الله يساعد مرته قلبووو من الخلعة* 
*يسلمو أمووووووول*
*موفقة*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

وااااااااااو اكشنات والله ههههههههههه 

ضحك في ضحك ههههههههههه


يالله شنو الجديد متحمسين هههههههههههههه

----------


## Princess

:weird:  يال الهوووول
افسيقتل القلب المرح
لا ما يصير دمووعه تصير ثكلى بعدين تكسر الخاطر   :sad2: 
يا حرااام ويال شمتاتة العدوااان

لاااااااا
ما يجوز
خب البطل ما يمووت  :noworry: 
والا شكلي بستلم ولاية العهد  :wink:  
ههههههههههههه
احم

املوول يسلموو عالجزء وموفقه غناتي
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*لااااااااااااااااااااا ... ضربووني برصاااااااااص .. لالاللنهايه*
*القلب المرح لايهزم ابدا << اقوول سد حلقك لا بالعجره قال لايهزم <<< يبغو يقتلووني عفر خخخ*

*الحلقه فيها اكشششششششن عدل بس خربتيها اشوويه الحلقه مو عدل المسلسلات  ساعه الا ربع ترى مو ربع ساعه * 

*يالله ننتظر الحلقه القادمه  سوف اقووم << زبطها بالفصحه يحظي* 
*سوف انهض واقاوم حتى الموت خخخخ*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*مابغى اخرب الفلم لازم مايموت عفر البطل  لانه قوي صح له خخخخ*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق انتظر الحلقه بعنف وبفارغ الصبر حتى يشابقني الصبر*

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

اقتليه اقتليه اقتليه اقتليه
لازم يموت البطل
هذه قسمة الحياة>>اشوا اني مو بمكانه
المهم الحلقة كلها اكشنات
يالله عاد اشطري بالحلقة الجاية
قسمة الحياة مو تنسي
هههههههههه
تحياتي
أموله

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لاحول ولا  قوه إلا بالله*



*مسكين قلبوه* 





*حرااااااااااااااااااااام تصيبه رصاصه وراه منتظمه كامله تحت رعايته* 



*خلي اميره  وفطوم و بحر  وباقي الاعضاء يحاموا عنه*


*<<<<<<<<<< تتامر بعد*



*يسلمووو عل الجزء الحلو ينتظار القادم*
*دمتــــ بود*

----------


## اسير الهوى

:nuts: اووووووووه ههههههههههه :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh:   ويلي ويلي هههههههههههههههههه

اكشن طاخ طيخ وضرب البطيخ ههههههه خخخخخ  

اموله جبتيها بصراحة روووووعة اكشنات واجرام لا ومن اعضاء المنتدى هههههههه عاد انا موتي افلام الكشن ههههه

تسلمي خية وعوافي عليك

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
لاتخافوا مابموت قلبوووو الا يعني اذا طاوعت ملكووو لأن هي قامت تصر علي >>>> لاتخافوا ما اسويها هههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووو عالردود 
واسفة وقتي ضيق حده كل في هالمدارس والغفايص والصريخ علي
 عيونش حمرة  ومادر شنو خخخخخ 
يمكن اتأخر فتسلموووو

----------


## القلب المرح

*الامل البعيد متى بتصير التكمله؟*
*ترى طال انتظارنا  اعصابي احترققققت احترااق تااام*
*يالله استنى انا  اذا فضيتي حطيها* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

ها امولة وين التكملة تررا طولتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اسفة ع التأخير تفضلو 

_____________
في المنظمة
روح الحياة : الحين كيف راح نتصرف 


اميرة المرح : ما دري فكروا معاي 


ملكة الإحساس: مالنا إلا نفجر المكان 


روح الحياة : القلب المرح داخل أنت هبلة ولا تستهبلي .. الحين يجي


اميرة المرح: بلا أهواش أنت وياها وفكروا معاي 

روح الحياة : مالنا إلا ندخل داخل



اميرة المرح: وهذا اللي كنت أفكر فيه 


ملكة الإحساس: خيه أنتون ضعاف وأني دبه كيف يعني راح أدخل بنشاف بسرعة ولما أنشاف بطلقون علي ويمكن أموت بعد 

سيناريو : أنت تبيلك بازوقا ويالله تشيخ عليك 


ملكة الإحساس: أموت والله أموت من رصاصة 

روح الحياة: والله أنتون فاضين أحنا في وادي وأنتون بوادي .. آخ أني عرفت هالأشكال



اميرة المرح : روح الحياة مشي معاي بندخل أنا وأنت وملكة الإحساس أترك عنك السيارة اللي جالس فيها وروح أجلسي بالمروحية مع الأخ اللطيف واحد فاضي


ملكة الإحساس : طيب طيب 
يتبع ...

----------


## روح تائبهـ

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمي خيه ومعذوره حبيبه 
ربي يوفقش مرررررررررررره تجنن القصه غناتي بس ذا الجزه 
مررره صغيرووون بس المهم انه يجنن ...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اميرة المرح : بس عاد أتبعوا تعاليمي لا أكسر مخكم ولا تتصرفون بشي بدون ما تعطوني خبر


ملكة الإحساس: خيه لا تخافي أنا أهنيه أعجبك بسوالف دي


اميرة المرح: يلا روح الحياة سرينا بس لا تنسى عدتك ونتقابل عند البوابة بعد ثلاث دقايق بضبط 

روح الحياة: أوكي 

نرحل إلى الفوضى الذي حدثت في منزل شواطئ



الناري: وآآآل قلنا نخطف وحده طلعت العيلة كلها أهنيه 

امير العاشقين: هههههههههههه زيادة الخير خيرين 

الناري: أنا بتنازل عن وحده 

امير العاشقين : ليش 

الناري: لعانه خي زحمه وايد أهنيه وعشان لا نتعب زيادة وتخلينا نتصل والخساير دي مالها داعي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


امير العاشقين : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه أي أي صدقت ههههه

الناري : طيب نختار منهو فيهم وايد 
امير العاشقين : مادري 


الناري : خلاص خلاص أنا عندي الحل نعد يلا عقره بقره قالت أختي عد للعشرة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 أوه أنتين زين خلاص ما بنخذك بس بلغيهم أن أذا ما عطوني السلاح خلال 30 يوم ما راح يشوفون الحلوات اللي عندي بوديهم مكان بعيد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


امير العاشقين: يعني طخ بنقتلهم هههههههههههههههههههه بايووووو

امير العشاق : بس على فكره فيني حرة على زوجك ببردها فيك ( يمسك العجره اللي عنده ويضربها فوق رأسها ويغمى عليها ) هههههههههههههه

في هذه الأثناء نرحل إلى ملك الاحساس رئيس المنظمة السرية الذي آتى له اتصال من أحد أفراده ) المتصل عاشق الأفراح( 

عاشق الأفراح: الو السلام عليكم




سيناريو: أهلاً بك – ماذا تريد ??
 >>>> خخخخ ردينا بالفصحة :)

عاشق الأفراح: سيدي هناك هجوم وطلق نار في منزل القلب المرح

سيناريو : ماذا تقول – هيا أجمع أكبر عدد من رجال الآمن وانطلقوا إلى هناك أنا قادما إليكم 

عاشق الافراح: حسناً سيدي 

واحد فاضي : وش هـ المصيبة التي حلت على القلب المرح - تذكرت بـ أتصل إلى زوجتي 

جوال حسرة الروح : إن الرقم الذي تطلبه ليس موجود بالخدمه فضلاً عاود الاتصال لاحقاً 



ملكة الاحساس : وهذي ليش مسكره جوالها بعد ( يأخذ معطفه ويركض لسيارة ويذهب إلى منزل القلب المرح ) 

نذهب الآن إلى أحباب قلبنا أهم أفراد المنظمة السرية 


روح الحياة: أنا أبي هالمقرود شقلبووه لويه تصير وياه هالمصايب وجهه نحس أحسه وربي .. يعني حزتك الحين لما خلصت كل شي ينقطع الإرسال 

واحد فاضي: أي والله ما دري عنه يعني الله ما شفناه بالعقل عرفناه الحين خلصت لويه تقطع الإرسال عنك هالقلب المرح ده بصراحة يبيله طق


اميرة المرح: أيها الرجال ماذا بكم ؟ أنتون طيحين على الرجال طيحه يعني أهو منه يقطع الإرسال .. والله أنكم صحيح هبلان 

واحد فاضي: بل نسيت تصدق أنه الأخ اللطيف سيلفر يسمعنا

روح الحياة: وأنا بعد خيه والله أبي أروح البيت زوجي يستناني

ملكة الإحساس : أنت يالقرعة أسكتي وفكينا كل دقيقه وأبي أرجع وأبي أرجع ليش مافي إلا أنت تزوجتي يعني نشوفك أمبين في المنتدى هاليومين .. شكله هل ارجال صاك عليك صك مو مخلتنك تتنفس ) ياعيني على ملكة الإحساس سكتت روح الحياة ههههه ^_^ )
يتبع ...

----------


## روح تائبهـ

ههههههههههههههه
 يسلموووووووووو خيوووووه الأمل البعيد ذا الجزء مره  :bigsmile: 
يجنن بس مابين القلب المرح لايكون قتلتيه  :weird: 
ياحلاتي يرن جوالي واني ماأطلع في القصه  :deh: 
مالت علي مقفله جوالي  :blink: 
مخليه زوجي العزيز يخاف علي
<<<تبغى تشوف غلاتها عنده  :wink: 
  :lol:  :lol:   :lol:   :lol: 
خيوه تسلمي وعسانا ماننحرم يارب موفقه ...

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

يسلمووووووووووا حبابه اموووووووووول >> يعني كلش مو فاضية لينا .. الله ع النشااااااط والدرااسة نشوفش مقطعة حالش تقطع ههههههههههههه ..
بس شوفي تراش خليتينا نحاتي وااجد ويش صااااااار لقلبووووووووووه لا يكون ماااات 
لا مايصير جنقر مايمووووت >> سويه فلم هندي كل ماطلقوا عليه رصااص مايموت ههههههه
حبابه نستنى التكمله زين ..
جاااااااااااااااااااااري الانتظااااااااااااااار

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههه
هااداا ويش
مره مسويتني نحيسه بكسرهم وهبلان.. لا تخليهم ما يشتهووني ههههههههههه فديت روحي لهالدرجه طلعت قويه.. اخاف يسووا علي انقلاب بالنهايه ويذبحوني هذا اللي احاتيه ههههههههههههه
وصدق  وين المرح.. متحمس  وحاط رد تأخرتي عليه.. وتاالي ولا نشوف رقعته !!
ههههههههه لا يكون انقتل صدق..  رمضان كريم خيه.. لا يموت .. خخخ

تسلمي على الجهود
دمي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

واحد فاضي : وش هـ المصيبة التي حلت على القلب المرح - تذكرت بـ أتصل إلى زوجتي 

جوال حسرة الروح : إن الرقم الذي تطلبه ليس موجود بالخدمه فضلاً عاود الاتصال لاحقاً 



ملكة الاحساس : وهذي ليش مسكره جوالها بعد ( يأخذ معطفه ويركض لسيارة ويذهب إلى منزل القلب المرح ) 

الامل البعيد خطا في الاسم المفروض واحد فاضي 
وانا على عمر نفسي انا  ياخلف شبدي انا مابينت حدهم يحشوو عليي بس وهذي اميرتوو كل معصبه وعاملها حالها قويه خخخخخ << لاتنتفك اسكت 
بانتظار اللي يتبع
تحياتي

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

حسبي الله عليش املوووووووه يعني عشان شفتيني متخسبقة ها الايام
قمت وصرتي اتقولي عني دبه
بس عادي ماالومش اكيد الكل يدري انش ماتشدبي وصادقة معهم دوم
واحترتي واش اسوي الحين واشوي الحين مال لي الى احطها عل بت خالي
ودائما المعقدين نفسيا هم الي يحطوا في المنتديات عيوبهم في نسايبهم 
والي المعقدين نفسيا بنفس عقدتش دائما مايفكروا بها الشي بشكل متواصل لرغم تفاهة الموضوع الى انه يثير كل مشاعرهم من الداخل وربما يجد بعض المحللين انا اتهامها لي بكلمة(دبه) واني نسيبتها تدل على وجود ها الأمر وبشكل ملاحظ فيها لدرجة انها لاتستطيع الكتابة في الكيبورد عن قرب بسبب وجود(الكرشه) >>>ياعيني ع التحليل المنطقي  شكلي لي مستقبل في طب النفس
هههههههههههه
شكلي بسوي ليه الحين كوبي وبقعد اتغمز فيه ويمكن يتطور الموضوع واعرضه على بعض الخبراء والمحللين>>>الي هم البابا والماما
المهم القصة تهبل ويا حذاري علي جاي>>الله يستر اتخليني في القصة الجاية طويلة هبيلة الله يستر اتسويها الاخت
المهم اني مو زعلانة عشان قلتي لي دبه دي الكلمة الجارحة اهئ اهئ 
لا دخل بصل في عيوني 
برب بروح اغسل عيوني 
تحيااااااااااااتي

----------


## سيناريو

ملكة الإحساس: مالنا إلا نفجر المكان 
ياعيني على الإحساس بالتفجير  ههههههههههههه احم لاتفهمونا غلط
لا ودبه بعد ههههه

اميرة المرح: بلا أهواش أنت وياها وفكروا معاي
 هههه أميرة المرح صارت أستاذه >>>>> أنت وياها شوي وتطردهم بره الفصل  ههههه

سيناريو : أنت تبيلك بازوقا ويالله تشيخ عليك 
يؤيؤيؤ أمووووولي انقذيني بسرعه لاني مافهمتها  حسيت نفسي هبله


يسلمو قمر على الجزء اني قريته قبل بس مامداني اكتب التعليق
بالانتظاااااااااااااااار

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكووووورين ع التفاعل الرائع مشكوووووووورين ولاعاد الدبه ملكووه ومسويه تحليل شخصي بعد >>>> بتشوفي وش بصير يوم الأربعاء اذا ما اطلع لج قرون  هههههههه ها موتفكريني اي وحده اني الأمل البعيد اي بنت الملوك خخخخخخخ 
يسلموووووو واسفة ع التأخير >>> ابوي حارمني اني اقعد ع الكمبيوتر اهئ اهئ :( 
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## وفائي لعلي

السلام عليكم 

يلا دخلوني باالقصة

----------


## نور الهدى

احم    احم   احم 


جاية متاخره حضرتها  دائما في القافله الاخيرة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قصة وهلوسة حلوة اموله 

طلعتو موب هينين جماعة الناصرة 

اكشنات في اكشنات 

اميرووووووووووه واموله 


ومن بيطلع باجر بس اهم شي تسووو نصيحة اميروه تحطو رابط المشاركة في التوقيع عشان للنيام الي مثل حالاتي 

شفت الرابط قلت خل ادش واشوف ويش صاير 

طلع حرحات 

الله يوفقش يا رب اموله 

وبنتظار التكمله 

بكمل وانا ساكته لكن بس اذا كلش ما قدرت اسكت بعلق وبضحك وبطلع

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو عالقصه 
الله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*ويش الامل البعيد اليوم الاربعاء ولاشفنا الجديد*
*نبغاها طويلة اشوي مو طشوناتت تزهقينا بهم*
*نبغى واااجد* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## زهور الريف

:rolleyes: هههههههههههههههههههه :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
جزء روووووووعة :rolleyes:  :wink: 
وكل أكشن في أكشن :wacko:  :wacko: 
والله الله على أمووووورة :wink: 
مسويه فيها معلم على الاعضاء وكل  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: معصبة>>>>>>>>>>>خخخخخخ :toung:  :toung: 

والله قصة تجنن مررررررة بس وين التكملة.. :amuse:  :amuse:  :bigsmile:  :cool:

----------


## واحد فاضي

أكشششششششششششششششششششششششخ يا شيخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو .............والله منتو هينين 

أكشناااااااااااااااااااااات وحركتااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 

بس حلووووووووووه .........أنا الأخ اللطيف ههههههههههه

بس اصبروا شوي وبتشوفوا البلاوي اللي تحت راسي خخخخخخخخخ

وينشششششششششششششششششششش الأمل 

اليوم الخميس ..........يالله حطي جزء لو بالبوقه هههههههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*وييييييييييييييينش الامل البعيد*
*اشوفش تدخلي وعادي كلو عادي ولاتحطي لينا القصه ولا مانستاهل  نشووف القصه*
*خلنا نكملها  مثل مابديتيها واشتقنا لها كل يووم  ابغى اشوف اخر الاحدااث << مستجن عشان هو بطلها* 

*يالله اختي ننتظرك بلا عياره لينا وحطيها تراها روووووووووووعه بس لاتخربيها وتمللينا وماتحطيها* 
*بانتظااااااااااااارك بشددددددددددده واعنف من العنيف*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

@
@@
@@@@
@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@
@@@تـســــــــــلم@@@
@@@مـشـكــــــــــور@@@
@@@بـــــارك الله فيـــك@@@
@@@جـزآك الله خـير@@@
@@@يعطيك العافية@@@
@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@
@

----------


## الأمل البعيد

روح الحياة: والله خيه ويش اسوي من الدوام للبيت ويالله يالله أنلحق على النوم 
تتكلم وانت حتى مابينت بالمنتدى هااااا ,,, اقول خليني ساكتة افضل ( رداتها الاخت ^_^ )


اميرة المرح : اقول أتركيه عنك هذي ما منها فايده أصلاً 
واحد فاضي: أشوى ما جابوا لي طاري 

ملكة الإحساس: ( اميروووه أنتبهي ( ويتفع اميرة بقوى وتطلق ملكة الأحساس النار على الرجل الذي كادا أن يصيب اميرة المرح

اميرة المرح : مشكور خيه

ملكة الإحساس: أي مشكورة أنت شوفي الجيش اللي ورآك ) وبدأ أطلاق النار بينهم وبين الرجال(

ملكة الإحساس : ول جيش يعني شبت خيه بدت المسدسات تلعب ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ صوت طلق النار يعني (

واحخد فاضي: بآآآآآآآل ماتوا ولا بعدهم ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ (

ملكة الإحساس: شب فاضيووه لا أشدخك ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ

روح الحياة: يؤ عايشين هاه ويش بشر ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ )

اميرة المرح: تسكتوا دقيقه خلينا نخلص ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ )
واحد فاضي: يا علي صوت مسدسات توصل لهنيه ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ )

اميرة المرح : يلعن شكلك أسكت >> خخخ بل عصبت اميرة
( وطخ طخ طخ طخ)


ملكة الأحساس: اميرووه لا تعصبي لا تصيدك رصاصة 

روح الحياة: أنجبوا أثنينكم أشوي 

ملكة الإحساس:خلاص أنا بسكت

اميرة المرح: مشكورة روح الحياة وأنت يالبرميلة لما خلصنا بتسكتي 

روح الحياة: لا خيه ما سويت شي 

واحد فاضي: بآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل ما ماتوا زي السنانير

اميرة المرح : تطلق النار على رجل ) وطخ طخ طخ طخ (

روح الحياة: بل صل على نبيك بقينا نموت الله يلعن شكلك يا أبو لعيون


اميرة المرح: شششش كأني أسمع صوت فطوووم 

روح الحياة: أيه أيه صوتها هذا

اميرة المرح: فطووم فطوووم أنتي تسمعين ؟؟


فاطمة: ترد بصوت باكي ) نعم أيه أيه أسمعكم (

اميرة المرح : شفيك تصيحين ؟


فاطمة: القلب المرح

روح الحياة: أشفيه شواطئ 

صاعقة نزلت عليهم


فاطمة: القلب المرح مات >>> الله يرحمه 

الكل / شنوووووووو

في هذا الأثناء نرحل إلى منزل شواطئ ونتابع الأحداث ماذا جرى هناك 

عاشق الحرية: ماهذه المصيبة التي حلة عليك يا القلب المرح -- كيف هي أحوال السيدة ؟ (تخاطب واحد فاضي
واحد فاضي: لقد أبلغنا المسعفون أن حالتها جيده فقد تلقت ضربتاً على الرأس 

عاشق الحرية: الحمدالله هل عرفتم من الفاعلون ؟

واحد فاضي: إلى الآن لا يا سيدي فنحن ننتظر السيدة تستيقظ لأخذ أفادتها بهذه القضية 


عاشق الحرية: حسناً دع هذا الموضوع عندي فأنا سوف أخذ أفادتها 

واحد فاضي: ان شاء الله  سيدي احين هي بالغرفة فوق

عاشق الحرية : هي هي انت لويش انقلبت بالعامي 

واحد فاضة : اسف اسف سيدي لن اكررها مرة اخرة


عاشق الحرية: يجب عليكم ترتيب المكان وشراء جميع ما يلزم وإصلاح كل شي قد تحطم وأنا سوف أصعد إلى الأعلى 

واحد فاضي: حسناً سيدي


يتبع 

واسفة والله ع التأخير 
لأني كل ما احاول اكتب جزء يعلق عندي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صعد عاشق الحرية إلى الأعلى لكي يأخذ أفادت دمعة الم حول الرجال وهجومهم على المنزل يطرق عاشق الحرية الباب 
الممرضه ( غرام العاشقين) 

الممرضة غرام العاشقين : تفضل 


عاشق الحرية) : يدخل ) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

غرام العاشقين : وعليكم السلام 

عاشق الحرية : كيف حال دمعه 

غرام العاشقين: بخير

عاشق الحرية : هل أستطيع أن أخذ أفادتها 


غرام العاشقين: أكيد بس لا تضغط عليها لأنها تعبانه


عاشق الحرية: حسناً – كيف حالك دمعه أن شاء الله بخير

دمعة الم : أهلاً عاشق الحرية  الحمد الله بخير 

عاشق الحرية : طيب تقدرين تقولين لي شنو اللي صار بضبط وهل تعرفين الأشخاص اللي هاجموك?? 

دمعه الم : بصراحة - كنت جالسه مع توتة بحرانيةوالأمل البعيد وسمراء وحسرة الروح وفجئة شفنا لرجال الملثمين هاجمين علينا 


عاشق الحرية: شنوووووووو ( منصدم)

دمعة الم : ايه

عاشق الحرية : لحظه لحظه فهميني ؟ الحين أنتي كان معاك توتة بحرانيةوالأمل البعيد وسمراء وحسرة الروح

دمعه : ايه

عاشق الحرية : طيب وين الباقي وين راحوا

دمعه: خطفوهم الرجال الي دخلوا وقالوا لي أوصل لكم هذي الرسالة 

عاشق الحرية: خطفووووووووهم ( منصدم وسكت اشوي ) طيب شنو الرسالة

دمعه الم : ايه يقولون أذا ما عطيتوهم السلاح الليزري خلال شهر البقايا راح يموتون

عاشق الحرية: كان واقف من شدة الكلام الي سمعه جلس مكانه وهو ساكت 

فاصل أعلاني ونعود 

هذا البرنامج براعية 

الأمل البعيد للسفر والسياحه ^_^

والعالم الأخر للأدوات المنزلية

ان شاء الله اكمل ليكم الحلقه  بعد فاصل الردود ,,, تحيااااااااااااااتي

----------


## سيناريو

فاطمة: القلب المرح مات >>> الله يرحمه 

الكل / شنوووووووو

في هذا الأثناء نرحل إلى منزل شواطئ ونتابع الأحداث ماذا جرى هناك
لا لا مامات 
أكيد لعبه من الاعيبش امولووووووو
 يسلمو على الجزء الابداع 
الله لايحرمنا منك 
بالا نتظار على قناة أبو ظبي هههه

----------


## حنين الجروح

يلا امووله نبي الأجزاء البقياا وتسلم الأيادي الحلوووة على الكتابه غناتي 
هالله هالله بالأجزااء هااااا

----------


## القلب المرح

*على عمر نفسييييييييييي انا مامت اصلا هي فطيمو تطلع اشاعه انا بخدعهم بس عشان لاينتفوني زياده وبقوم عفر* 
*القلب المرح لالالا للموت* 
*بس احداث حليووة فيها اكشنات طاف وطيخ كلاشات ومسدسات مادري الرصاص شباب ولا حي  <<< ههه البنات مايفهموها احسن ليهم*
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*وبانتظار انتهاء الفاصل لاكمال القصه*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## Princess

:weird: 
اميرة المرح: تسكتوا دقيقه خلينا نخلص ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ )
واحد فاضي: يا علي صوت مسدسات توصل لهنيه ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ )

اميرة المرح : يلعن شكلك أسكت >> خخخ بل عصبت اميرة
( وطخ طخ طخ طخ)


بـــــــــــل لا عااد ههههههههههههه مو لهالدرجه اني نحيسه ههههههه
 :embarrest:  اسمح لي خيي واحد فاضي << غير الا قصه  :embarrest: 

احم  :noworry:  عظم الله اجوركم بمقتل المرح ..  :amuse:  بسم الله على عمره..
ويا المنظمه العالميه لا تخافو.. ولاية العهد لأميرووه. :wink: . وهي قدها وقدوود..  :cool:  << بيشلخ بدنش المرح ان طلع حي وما مات..  :toung: 

هههههههه ماني قادره.. والله اني طيبه  :embarrest: ... يسلمووو حبابه اموله ويعطيش الف عافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا لمروركم 
وبقول شي
ترى القصة نصها منقول بس اني عدلت فيها وقمت اكتب فيها اشياء جديدة واضافت اعضاء 

تحيااااااتي

----------


## زهور الريف

مشكوووورة أموووول على الجزء 
الكشخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
يسلموووووووو
بصراااااااحة
مرررررررة حلوووووووة
وخصوصا طخ طاخ

تحيااااتي
وننتظر الباقي

----------


## القلب المرح

> شكرا لمروركم 
> وبقول شي
> ترى القصة نصها منقول بس اني عدلت فيها وقمت اكتب فيها اشياء جديدة واضافت اعضاء 
> 
> تحيااااااتي



*طيب نصها منقول بس انتين عدلتي فيها وضفتي لها بعضا من الاشياء* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*اختي يعني تنتظري لين يحطوها هناك حتى تجي تنقليها اهنا وتعدلي فيها بعض الاشياء؟*
*بانتظار تكملة القصه لا انفجر فجااااااار من الصبر*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

مشكوووووووووووووووورين ع القصه الحلوه 
وننتظر الجزء الثاني 

ومتباركين بي المولدالليله جميعا

----------


## واحد فاضي

اميرة المرح: تسكتوا دقيقه خلينا نخلص ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ )
واحد فاضي: يا علي صوت مسدسات توصل لهنيه ( وطخ طخ طخ طخ )

اميرة المرح : يلعن شكلك أسكت >> خخخ بل عصبت اميرة
( وطخ طخ طخ طخ)



بـــــــــــل لا عااد ههههههههههههه مو لهالدرجه اني نحيسه ههههههه
 :embarrest:  اسمح لي خيي واحد فاضي << غير الا قصه  :embarrest: 
----بل بل ياااااااااااااااااااااااعلي بن ابي طالب 
الله يغربل ابليسش أميرووووووووه 

طلعتي ما نتي هينه 
كل هذا من القصة اللي حطيتها وتالي طلعت السياره ههههههههههه

وعظم الله لكم الأجر في أخونا القلب 
وصحيح شكله ما مات بس يالله المخرج عاوز كده ههههههه


تسلمي خيتي الأمل على القصة الجنااااااااااان

----------


## روح تائبهـ

ياعلي خطفوني أكيد الحين اني ماأنام عدل ولا اكل شي اكيد ضعفت  :weird: 
قلبووووووووووة لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  :sad2: 
بس شكلك مامت بس تمفل عليهم حتى مايقتلوك  :wink: 
واحد فاضي فاضي بكلامه بقوة هو وين وهم وين  :weird: 
عاشق الحريه مسوي نفسه ثقل ورزه مايناسب ههههههههه
دمعه الله يقومها بالسلامه  :huh: 
أمووووووووووول حبيبه يسلمووووووووو على الأكشن اللي يجنن
بس امانة لاطولي علينا  :sad2: 
بأنتظار الجزء بسرعه ...

----------


## Princess

السلام عليكم...





> شكرا لمروركم 
> وبقول شي
> ترى القصة نصها منقول بس اني عدلت فيها وقمت اكتب فيها اشياء جديدة واضافت اعضاء





 :rolleyes:  العفو خيه.. بس الله يهديش كان قلتي هالكلام  من الأول ..  :amuse: 
فإسمحي لي بحط كلامش هذا في بداية القصه....
يعطيش الف عافيه
وموفقه لكل خير
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله شكرا للمرور 
ودكوا كتبت جزء بنفسي عشان انهم تأخروا 
تفضلوا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

عاشق الحرية: خطفووووووووهم ( منصدم وسكت اشوي ) طيب شنو الرسالة
دمعه الم : ايه يقولون أذا ما عطيتوهم السلاح الليزري خلال شهرالبقايا راح يموتون
عاشق الحرية: كان واقف من شدة الكلام الي سمعه جلس مكانه وهو ساكت

نذهب الى المنظمة J

ملكة الإحساس : فاطموووه انتي تتمسخري قولي !! 

فاطمة : والله دكوا مايتحرك وش اسوي 

روح الحياة : خلاص خلاص لاتصيحي قريب نوصل ليكم

اميرة المرح : يلا سرعوا قبل لايصير حاجة بعد

واحد فاضي : اهئ اهئ والله ما يستاهل قلبووه

اميرة المرح : خلاص كفاك قطعت قلبنا >> يااااي ع المشاعر 

ملكة الإحساس : همشي قوم بس لاتأخرنا

واحد فاضي : ماني رايح زين

روح الحياة : قوم لا ادوس بالسيارة في بطنك

واحد فاضي : اسف اسف ان شاء الله طال عمرش 

في نفسه يقول بل عليهم اكلوني أكال مالت عليهم L

نروح الى فاطمة والقلب المرح

فاطمة : قلبوووه انت عايش قلبوووه قلبوووه اهئ اهئ

......................

فاطمة : وهي مستغربة كاني سمعت شي !!؟ 

فاطمة وهي مغاورة عن قلبوووه ما تسمع الا

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي

فاطمة تقوم تصرخ
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااه بسم الله

القلب المرح : وشفيش شايفة جني ههههههه

خبل انت يبيلك سطار يوديك في داهية

يتبع

----------


## الأمل البعيد

القلب المرح :حشى فطيموووه آآآآآآآآآآآآآي

اني احلم ؟؟؟ فلصني ا

على عيني وراسي >>> ويفلصها تفليصة قوية 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي ووجع ان شاء الله وهي تضحك وتقول يعني اني ما احلم انت عايش صح ؟؟!
هاههاهاهاهههههههههههي 

القلب المرح : هي لاتصارخي وانتين احين تسأليني ماتشوفيني قدامش 

لا بس من الفرحة انك عايش مو ميت 

هههههه انطلت عليش الحيلة 

شوف النحيس اذا ما اوريك

انزين خلاص قولي للمنظمة يجوا 

احين هم بيجوا بسويها لهم مفاجأة 

نروح لدمعة الم L

عاشق الحرية : انزين ماتدري وين اخذوهم

لا خيي مادري بس اني مرة خايفة عليهم ونفسيتي تعبانة 

عاشقالحرية: خلاص خيتي بكرة بجي لش ارتاحي ولاتشيلي هم مع سلامة 

مع السلامة في امان الله

عاشق الحرية وهو طالع يقول ( لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ) والله انهم مساكين

يتصل عاشق الحرية بالمنظمة 

اميرة المرح : الو

عاشق ... : هلا

اهلين عاشق ها شو الأخبار

عاشق : الأخبار سيئه جدا

لا عسى ماشر 

دمعة الم وشلتها

وشفيهم ؟؟! 

اشوفكم في الجزء الجديد
واسفة ع التأخير >>> الأنسة قاعدة تكتب الباقي
تحيااااتي

----------


## حنين الجروح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عاد يوم قلبووه يضحك عليهم ويسوي نفسه ميت ويوم يفلص فاطمة فهذا 100% ينطبق عليه عدل 
تسلمي غناتي وحطي الأجزاء بسرررررررعه امبا اعرف وش راح يصير فيهم ولله اكشنات وحركات طلعتي مو هينه 
يلا الأجزاء نزليهم بالسرعه <<< على كيفش أنتين 
.. تحياتي ..

----------


## القلب المرح

*هههههههههههههههههاااي تصدقي بجد بجد جبتي اسلوبيي بالضبط في هالجزء* 
*بس اشوه مامت حي شوفونيي هي هي حيي خخخخ << استجن عااادي عادي*
*يالله ننتظر الجزء الجاي شكله بطول ده شهر هالمره* 
*بارك الله فيك اختي*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا على المرور 
قلبوووه لاتستجن وتخرب الفرحة هههههه
تفضلوا الجديد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يتصل عاشق الحرية بالمنظمة*

*اميرة المرح** : الو*

*عاشق** ... : هلا*

*اهلين عاشق ها شو الأخبار*

*عاشق : الأخبار سيئه* *جدا*

*لا عسى* *ماشر*

*دمعة**الم وشلتها*

*وشفيهم ؟؟**!*

*البنات الي وياها خطفوهم* 

*وش تقول !!!* 

*يعني !!!*

*أي* 

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله*

*ملكة الإحساس : اقول اميرتوووه ترى الشارع مسدود*

*وش هالمصايب يلا عاشقوووه بكلمك بعدين باي*

*باي فمان الله* 

*ملكووه قولي الا واحد فاضي ان يسرع نبي نروح الى فطيمووه* 

*وقلبووه*

*اوكي*

*روح الحياة : ها خبري وشقال عاشقوووه*

*بقول الش تعالي دقيقة* 

*اوكي*

*وقاموا يهدروا ويقولوا السالفة* 

*روح الحياة : لاحووول وش هالمصايب دي*

*اقول مو كأنه كعدنا نص ساعة ولا وصلنا* 

*طبعا واحد فاضي قاعد يهدر ويصاحبه وهو يسوووق* 

*مايشووووووووووووف الا صرخة* 


*ووجع متى بنوصل خلصصنا يا اخي >>>> ها لأحد يزعل ترى*

*كل غير عن الحقيقة*

*ومايشوووفوا الا نطة >>> من الخلعة*


*انزين هداويش L بس دقيقة بكلم*


*لا دقيقة ولاثانية* 

*مايشوفوا الا وحدة ماسكة السكان* 

*وطاااااااااااااااخ طييييييييييييييييييييخ ففففففففففففف >> تفحيط*

*الأنسة ملكة الأحساس تولت القيادة* 

*وطااااااااااااخ وطييييييييييييييخ*

*>>>> ماعندا رخصة وتفحط بعد >>> هذا الي ناقص*


*هي ملكووووووووووووه بتموتينا مو لهدي الدرجة كسرتي السيارة* 

*احمدوا ربكم دكوا وصلتوا ولاكان ماوصلنا الا بعد ساعتنين*

*شوف شوف شوف تتفاخر بعد وش قصدش*

*مو شي قوموا بس*

*انزين نروح من أي اتجاه* 

*انا اقول اليمين*

*لأ اني اقول لايسار*

*اقول انشبوا بنروح الي في الوسط*

*جاهزين*

*الجميع :*

*نننننننننعم*

*جهزتوا الأسلحة والفلووس >>>*

*يمكن يبوا مبلغ عشان يطلعوا الرهينة*

*أي جهزتهم* 

*خلاص عجل همشي نمشي*

*وهم يمشووو مايسمعوا الا*

*الجميع* 

*لا مستحيل* 

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*


*واسفة عالتقصير* 

 :embarrest:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*لا مستحيل آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*


*قققققللللبووووووووه* 


*واااااااه >>> يخلعهم*

*متأكد ان انت قلبووه مو قرين له*


*وش تخربطي انا قلبوووه وبلحمة وشحمه* 


*احنا نحلم صح أي اكيد* 

*لا ماتحلموا*

*ففففففففففففففففففففطييييييييموووووووووه*


*أي فطومة* 

*يعني قلبووووه عايش*


*قلبوووه اهي هي قلبووووه يالدبة افتقدناك اهئ تهئ >>>> ما* 

*امتلكوا نفسهم >> دموع الفرح*


*خلاص بسكم بلا صياح يالدبب*

*اشره على فطييموه الي ماقالت ليكم*

*لا احين صار السبب مني*

*أي منش ونص*

*ناس يشابقوا وناس يصيحو:* *L**J*

*خلا ص قولوا لينا وش الي صار لانفقعها صياااااح* 

*اني اقول الي صار*

*قالت القصة وقالت كيف تلعب عليهم (( كل شيء ))*

*اااااه يالنحيس انت وحركاتك الغبية ماتحس انت ماتحس*

*يبي يعذبنا ليه*

*نحاسته الدبه* 

*اوووه فارقوا بس انتون قطعتوا الأتصال من نحاستكم*

*حسافة والله بعد كل الي سويناه واحنا الي قطعنا الأتصال اشره* 

*علينا ان احنا جينا لك*

*خلاص بسكم اشباق بدال ماتتحمدوا له بالسلامة*

*الجميع:*

*الحمد لله على السلااااااااامة*

*الله يسلمكم تعلموووا من اميرووه مو تشابقوا* 

*اقول انشب انت ابو مشاكل* 

*اقول صحيح وشحال دمعة الم انا ماقلت ليها اني في مهم**ة* 


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه في حاجة* 

*تتوقعوا شو ردت قلبوووه لما يسمع الخبر* 

*كل هذا في الجزء الجديد*

*تحياااااتي*
 :embarrest:

----------


## أسرار الليل

حلو الجزء مره بس احسه قصير شوي
تسلمين حبيبتي ويعطيج العافيه ...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا اختي اسرار للمرور
تحياااااتي

----------


## Princess

> اقول انجبوا بنروح الي في الوسط





هههههههههههههه جبتيييييييييها ترى هالكلمه كل على لساني حتى عن مزح.. بس مو انجبوا .. انشبوا ههههههههههههه ضحكتيني الله يسعدش.. ويش دراش بي ولا مره قلتها في المنتدى << تخاف احد يزعل لو شي هيهي...  :toung: 
و المرح ما ماات.. افاا يعني ولاية العهد بححح << بجيش دوسة بطن...  :wink: 
المرح الحمدلله عالسلااامه ..؛؛<< تعلموا مني بس..  :rolleyes:  




> ووجع متى بنوصل خلصصنا يا اخي





ههههههههههه وكله طايحه في خيي واحد فاضي.. عاد خليني انوع حرام علي هههههههه  :amuse:  
يسلمووو املووه.. ويش ردة فعل المرح .. اخاف تجيه الجلطه بسم الله على عمره هههههه من يدري بدموعته.. << لااا بديت اهلووس  :toung:  
يعطيش مليون الف عافيه 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا اميرة ع المشاركة الحلوة وها شكلش خلاص مابتصيري ولية العهد
احين خلاص بجي لكم الأجزاء بسرعة >>> لأني احين اني الي اكتبهم
سيـ يو

----------


## روح تائبهـ

:clap: عاااااااااااااااااااااااااشووووووو  :ongue: 
مامات قلبووووووووووووووووووة  :lol: 
يسلمووووو غناتي على الجزء مرررررررره جنااااااااان 
ربي يعطيش الف عافيه  :embarrest:

----------


## القلب المرح

*احم احم وبقى القلب المرح حيا ليستمر في مادري ويشوو من الشباق مع المجرمين*
*خخخخخ ماتضحكني الا اميرووه وهي تنفخ على واحد فاضي  ههههههااااي تتمرن شكلها حديد الاخت* 
*اميرتوو تحلمي تستلمي ولاية العهد هق هق هق* 
*لا وانجب دي حطي عليها خط وصححيها انشششششششششب << تطلع احسن* 
*شكلها نهاية هالجزء فاجعه بتمر عليي استحملو اذا نفرتكم ياللي في الفلم لانه يمكن الخبر مو خووش وانفركم وارووح مادري لمن افقعهم << اذا عصب مايرحم*
*يعطيك الله العافيه اخت الامل البعيد عالجزء السريع*
*يالله ننتظر الجزء الجديد .. كتابتش زااحفه ترى حلو تأليفش*
*واصلي*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## سيناريو

اشوى مامات الدب قلبوووه عن لاأتوهق في العام لحالي خخخخخخخخخخ

يسلمو على الأجزاء الروعه حبيت تأليفش أمووووووول 
وترى أمس والله دخلت ثلاث مرات على القصه وكلما أدخل ينقطع النت  وانقهر حدددددددي 
االنت يعاندي إذا شافني مندمجه 
الله يعطيش ألف عافيه أموووول
ولايحرمنا من الإبداااااااااااااع الحلو

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو 
الله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورين على القصة بس بصراحة واحد فاضي وجع قلبي 
  واميرة عجبتني انشبوا  بجد عجبتني 
اما القلب المرح افا بس افا 
  اتمنى التكملة تنزل بسرعة لاني متحمسة الاخت جايتها نوبة رويات وقصص 
 الله يعينكم علي 
 هههه ويسلموا على الالسلوب الحلو

----------


## @همس المشاعر@



----------


## الأمل البعيد

*اقول صحيح وشحال* *دمعة الم انا ماقلت ليها ان**ي*
*في مهمة* 
*آآآآآآ**آآآآآآآآآآآآآ**آآآآآآآآآآ**آآآآه في* *حاجة*
*ووششوووو وش صاير* 
*.................................* *( هدوء صامت )*
*تكلموا بسرعة لا اكفخكم* 
*روح الحياة تساسر اميرة المرح*
*اميررووه انتين قولي*
*لا انتي قولي ليه*
*القلب المرح وهو معصب حده : هييي انتون وش* 
*تقولوا* 
*والله اذا ماتكلمتوا بقلب عليكم الدنيا فوق تحت*
*اميرة المرح : خلاص اني بقول*
*وقالت السالفة >> مستملة اكتب هم ينجازوا* 
*وقف القلب المرح وهو منصدم وماتكلم ولاكلمة* 
*وطاح*
*قلبووووو**وووووو**وووو**ووووه*
*واحد فاضي : قلبوه تماسك احين بنوديك* 
*المستشفى*
*ملكة الأحساس انتين سوقي السيارة وواحد* 
*فاضي بيجلس مع قلبوووه*
*ها اني ؟؟!*
*أي انتين في غيرش بسرعة يلا* 
*أنزين* 
*في المستشفى , وهم ينتظروا الدكتور*
*واحد فاضي : دكتور وشفيه القلب المرح*
*يبني هو تعرض إلى صدمه كبيرة وسببت انهيار* 
*عصبي ويحتاج راحة فأرجوا ان ماحد يكلمه*
*وخلوه لوحده يرتاح*

*ان شاء الله الدكتور بس ما اقدر اطمأن عليه*


*هو احين نايم شوفه بس لا تصحيه* 


*في هذه اللحظة محبوسين الزوجات رهينه عند المجرمين الناري و امير العاشقين* 


*>>> قلبووه يمبك تذبحهم*


*الناري : هاهاها بنوريك يقلبوووه بنقتلكم ههههههههه*


*امير العاشقين : ههههههه يارجال* 


*الناري : ههههههه اسكت لا بالمسدس*


*امير العاشقين : ههههه ان شاء الله >>>* *يخوبلوا الواحد ضحك × ضحك*


*الناري : اقول شكلها ماوصلت الرساله ياويلها >> يقصد دمعه الم*


*سيدي هربت وحده منهم ( الزوجات )*

*الناري : وشو* 

*ااااااه ( مرتبك ) قالت تبي تروح الحمام وتالي*

*الناري : ها وانت وشفايدتك يا...... >> طوووط سبة تم تشفيرها خخ*


*امير العاشقين : مالينا الا حل واحد هههه*


*الناري : الي هو ؟؟ اكيد غبي زي وجهك ههه*


*امير العاشقين : اخجلت تواضعنا هههه الحل انك تتصل الى المنظمة وتطلب السلاح الليزري والا* 


*بنذبح البنوتات خخخخ*


*أي عندي فكرة انا نتصل اليهم ونهددهم وإلا بنذبح البنوتات >>>** ياعيني عليه لازم هو يقول الفكره*


*امير العاشقين في نفسه : جا انا وش قلت :(*


*في المستشفى* 


*واحد فاضي : سلامات سلامات ماتشوف شر*


*القلب المرح : الشر مايجيك , ابي اعرف شحال*


*دمعة الم والبقية* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*اميرة المرح : رسلنا محقق يشوف ويحقق في القيه* 


*في المنظمة* 


*يرن الهاتف*


*سيناريو : الو >>>* *سيناريو رئيسة القسم الي فيه قلبووه والبقة ممكن نسيتوا ههه*


*الناري : هلا* 


*سيناريوا : هلا من معاي*


*هيه شوف هاذي اقول جيبي رئيسك* 


*هي انت وش تبي*


*اقول لش جيبي رئيسش >> ( شبكة الناصرة )*


*حولت المكالمة وصار كل شي التهديد وغيرها والمكان الي بيستلم فيه >>> خخخ مسلسل هندي*


*شبكة : شوف هاذا يفكر بنعطيه السلاح بسهولة*


*الحمد لله والشكر الحمد لله على نعمة العقل* 


*سيناريو : خبل ده اللهم لا شماته*



*المستشفى :*


*الدكتور : خلاص انتهى وقت الزيارة* 


*القلب المرح : لا مابي ابقى متى بطلع من المستشفى* 


*الدكتور : بعد يوم* 


*القلب المرح في نفسه :اووه مشتهي كنافة* *>> يعيني عليه*


*يلا خلاص احنا نستأذن يلا قلبووه هالله هالله بنفسك* 



*مع ال**سلاا**ااااااااااا**اااامة* 


*مع السلامة* 


*اشوفكم في الجزء الجديد ( عيديتكم ) لووووول*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

:lol: 
يسلمووو أموووووووووول على الجزء مرررررره 
جونااااان ترا تأليفش احلى بواجد خيتي 
اما عاد مشتهي كونافه فقعتني جايه عرض قوة  :deh: 
وتسلمي وماقصرتي بأنتظار الحلقه الجديده  :icon30: 
لك مني أجمل تحيه...

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

وش ها التطورات 

والاكشنات


من زمااان ما ادخل هني 

ويوم دخلت شفت الاكشنات كلها

يلا حمد لله على سلامة قلبو

زين جت على جذيه


بنتظار الجزء القادم


دمتــ بود

----------


## غرام العاشقين

احم  :embarrest: 

>>توها قاعده من النوم خخخ<<

يسلمووو خيتيي

حــركــتــااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  :amuse: 

أكشنات ولا في الأفلام

ننتظر الجزء القادم

عساك عالقوووه

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*اوه اوه في المستشفى انا* 
*يعطيني الله العافيه واقوم بالسلامة واراويهم المجرمييين خخخخ*
*جزء زاحف والله اختي اكشنات وحرقات وشباق * 
*بس الكنافه من وين طالعه عرض دي هههههههههههاااي* 
*بارك الله فيك*
*بانتظار التكملة بسرعه هااا مو تبطي بنا* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمو يالغلا على المرور
احين اكتب الجزء الجديد 
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههههه  :deh: 
هههههههههههه :deh: ههههههههههه <<< بتقولو ويش يضحكها هذي :weird: 
دقيقه بضحك
هههههههههههه :deh: 

ويلي... يعني اذا ما انقتل  :wink:  وتوليت العهد... احم .. اكون وجه نحس واخبره عن دمعه واخليه يدخل المستفى هههههههههههه وراه وراه لين اجلطه هههههه بسم الله عليه وعلى شبابه 
ماني قادره ويلي
وقال ويه كنافه... جيبو له لا يصير افاده  فيها.. اني ما بجيب اخاف يقول حاطه له فيها سم  :wink: 
هههههههه ويلي يا بطني ..
هالمره مؤدبة اميرووه فديتها لا سبت ولا هزأت  :toung:  بس تسببت بإغماء الرئيس هيهي ما تقدر الا تسوي شي هههههه :lol: 

اموول تسلمي عالجزء ويعطيش ربي الف عافيه 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اسفة ع التأخير
تفضلو الجديد 
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*بعد ماخرج اعضاء المنظمة من المستشفى*

*كان قلبووه يفكر في دمعة الم*

*ويفكر بحزن شديد يبي يعرف الي صار بضبط*

*القلب المرح : اوووووووه ياعلي انا قلت ماابي اخسر انسان ثاني اف*

*خلاص انا برحل ولانا معود للمنظمة بس بنتقم  ,, و هـ السرير يعور* 

*وبحركة غير ارداية قال انا بهرب >> خخخ قاعد يهلوس*

*في المنظمة السرية* 

*شبكة وسيناريو يتشاورا على الي بسوه* 

*وقاطعتهم امورة بدخولها*

*السلام عليكم*

*وعليكم السلام اميرة* 

*ها وش الأخبار*

*الأخبار شينة والله المعين*

*لا عاد ليش ؟؟*

*هـ الناري الي مابنخلص منه يبي السلاح الليزري ولا بيقتل الرهائن ( الزوجات )*

*وليه هذا مايفهم يبيله درس* 

*عالعموم احنا نخطط لخطة نكسب فيها بدون مانعطيه السلاح >> الشاطر الي يقول كم خاء في الجملة خخ*

*طااااااااااااااااااخ >>> صوت شدخ باب*

*قلببووووووووووه* 

*أي أنا هربت* 

*انت مجنون تصدق* 

*مانا قادراحناك فطسة والسرير يعور ابي انتقم فيي حرة عليه هالناري  نهايته على ايدي ابن......... >> سبة تم حذفها خخخ* 

*ملكة الأحساس وواحد فاضي و روح الحياه و عاشق الحرية والباقي وينهم ؟؟؟*

*وش شغلك يعني احنا ندور راحتك وانت عمي اصمخ* 

*لا يعني بس اسأل لقافة يعنو*

*شبكة : ها شوف ترى اذا طحت لينا مالينا شغل مابنوديك المستشفى انت انجاز هربت اتحمل مسؤوليتك* 

*أي ماعليه خلاص فهمت* 

*سيناريو : بل هداويش حتى الشرار طلع من عيونك كل هذا بس عشان الانتقام*

*دخلت ملكووه* 

*ملكة الأحساس : اميرتوووه عجلي بسرعة تعالي شوفي وش صاير*

*اف ها ويش  , وش اشوف ؟*

*اطلعوا شوفوا وش صاير بسرعة اسمع صوت شرطة* 

*سترك يارب ويش بعد خلاص احين بشوف* 

*روح الحياة : ويه ها ؟؟ قلبوووه انت من متى طلعت من المستشفى*

*سيناريو : بعدين بنقول السالفة احين روحي شوفي وش صاير*


*واراكم في الجزء الجديد*

*اسفة وربي ع التقصير بس لأان الوورد كل يعلق وكل ما اكتب يروح كل شي*
*تحياتي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله الجزء زااحف والله اعرف اهرب طلعت خخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*يعطيش الله العافيه عالجزء وكل متاخره تحطيه لينا* 
*لو شسمه  كان القصه خلصت من زمان بس عفر  مشكلة الوورد ايه ايه صح* 
*يالله ننتظر بقية الاجزاء*
*حيووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## واحد فاضي

من زماااان أنا ما دخلت للقصه 

أمفهي بعد ويش أسوي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ويش فيش أميروووووه عليي ....>> لكن بتشوفي بعدين هاااه 

مسكين يا أنا  ههههههههه

تسلم يمينش خيتي الأمل على هالأكشنااااات والروائع 

واصلي الإبداع خيتي 

أحلى شي قلبوووووووووه ما مات 

بس الله يغربل ابليسه ....يبغى كنافه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وخلاص في الجزء التالي بنحط الك سرير سليب هااااااي ههههههه

وملكوووووه سوقي عدل أحسن الش مره ثانيه زيييين ولا ما بتشوفي الا 
الهند بريك مسحوب ومسوي بش سلاسل  في الطريق >>>>أشوا ما يعرفوا ويش مهناها ههههههههه

تسلم يمناش خيتت 

والحين أشوف اسمش في الموضوع وشكله >>>>>>جزء جديد صح 

تحياتي

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههه 





> اف ها ويش , وش اشوف ؟





لا بديت  اشك انش تعرفيني  وكأنش وياي في البيت
ام الزهق ويا كلمة ويش.. ويش صاير .. ويش اشوف.. ويش اسووي خخخ
ولا بعد المرح مو لاقي شي يتعيلف به راح للباب طايح فيه مشادخ.. مسكين الباب عور قلبي ما يسوي عليه دور الكومبارس

وشني <<<  خخ امحق من لهجه.. كح..
كني اسمع تهديد.. من واحد فوقي..توه راد..  ياااساااتر  :toung: 
احم.. اموول جزء حلو تسلمي عليه حبابه...
القلب المرح الله يرجع لك دموعه  :toung: 
واحد فاضي .. الله يهديني عليك  :wink: 

ويالله تقووم بالسلامه وورد املووه
وما يشوف شر  :bigsmile: 
يعطيش الف عافيه حبابه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*ههههههههههههه*


*حركات كشخات*


*خخخخخخ*

*طلع قلبوه  زي الاميرات ما يحب ينام إلا على سريره*

*خخخخخخخ*
*<<<< سكتي  لا الحين تجيش العصابه وتسكتش غصب*

*لا وهاب من المستشفى حضرته*

*مايخاف على روحه*

*يلا تالي بصير فلم هندي يتعب وصير حالته حاله*

*وبس يسمع صوت زوجنه يفوق ولاكأنه صاير شي*

*خخخخخخخخخ*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تفضلو جزء عالسريع
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*اميرة المرح : خلاص اني بروح* 

*شرطة وغفايص والمرور وحاله تعرفوا بسبب من .....* 

*سيناريو تسأل الشرطي : وش صاير* 

*الشرطي : واحد هارب من المستشفى ومسوي حادث بعد*

*واحد فاضي : لاحوول اكيد هذا قلبووه*

*الشرطي : من قلتي تعرفي هالشخص* 

*اميرة المرح : لا لا مانعرفه* 

*ودخلت داخل المبنى* 

*اميرة وهي مولعة نار : ااف منك انت ابو مشاكل مادري وش نسوي فيك*

*لقلب المرح ( بنبرة مصخره ) : ويه بعد وش فيي* 

*اميرة : لا والله انت الي مسوي الحادث صح*

*القلب المرح وهو يسوي نفسة مايسمع : .........................*

*اميرة : وشفيك اكل العصفر لسانك*

*شبكة : خلاص اميرة خليه انا بتفاهم وبشوف وش السافة* 

*اما عند العصابة الشريرة* 

*الناري : هاهاهاهاها صج انهم اغبياء* 

*امير العاشقين : ههههه شكلهم مصدقين ان احنا بنعطيهم الرهائن خخخ*

*الناري : صحيح وش سالفة الي هربت مرة نسيتها*

*امير : خخ جاري البحث عنها >> ااف وهذيلين كل ضحك وجعوا راسنا*


*جوال دمعة ألم يدق المتصل ( عيوني )>> نك نيم لقلبووه* 

*الوو*

*هلا*

*هلا دمعة شحوالش*

*بخير الحمد لله وانت*

*انا زين انتي طمنيني عليش* 
*وقاموا يهدورا ويسولفوا ونخلي عصافير الحب لوحدهم >> خخخ*


*ملكة الأحساس : هي قلبووه انت تكلم من* 

*اوووه وش هاللقافة مادري انا ادوس في بطنش على لقافتش* 

*لاا بس يعني* 

*اوووه فارقي بس ماني مشتهي أي شي ولابشوف شي*

*واحد فاضي في نفسه : ياعلي هذا كان بيقتلها شكله استجن أي احين بسوي أي شي بس عشان دمعة* 

*ييييمه انا بروح احسن لي*


*اما القلب المرح حالته كئيبة ولايحسد عليها* 

*شبكة : وشفيك ياخوي*

*القلب المرح وبتنهيده : آآه وش اسوي مرة حالتها متعفسة مسكينة وربي*

*شبكة : الحال من بعض يخوي هذا احنا من يوم تعرفنا على الناري وحالتنا حاله*

*(حقيقة الناري كان عضو في المنظمة ولكن طمع في كل شي وخانهم )*


*اميرة المرح وواحد فاضي وملكة الأحساس وروح الحياة يتشاوروا*

*اميرة : لازم انسوي خطة نوقع فيه هالمغفل الناري ومساعده* 

*روح الحياه : أي بس كيف شو الخطة ؟؟*

*اني اقول لش* 

*واشوفكم في الجزء الجديد*
*تحياتي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

مشكوووررررررررررره خيتي على الجزء اللي بالسريع 

قلبووووووووووه الله يستر منك بس الله يستر 

بس أعتقد إن الخطه بتطلع من راسي المفهي ههههههههههههه

أميرووووه خليني أحط الخطه ولا تتشابقي وياي زين >>>>يهدد الأخ الله يستر هههههه

وانت يالناري بتشوف شي ما شفته ترى ....تبغى السلاح الليزري هاااااه 
فاكرنها لعبه يعني خخخخخخخخخخخ

تقبلي خالص تحياتي يا أم الأكشنات والحركتات 

سلام

----------


## غرام العاشقين

يسلمووو خيتووو

عساك عالقوه 

ننتظر الجزاء القادم

تحياتي

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*يسلموووووووو اموووووووله على القصه اللي على الماشي*
*بجد روووووعه عجبتني الحب الكناري خخخ*
*بأنتظار الجزء الجديد ...*
*لك مني ارق تحيه...*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أميرة المرح* *و واحد فاضي وملكة الإحساس وروح الحياة* *يتشاوروا* 

*أميرة : لازم انسوي خطة نوقع فيه هالمغفل الناري ومساعده**روح* 

*الحياه : أي بس كيف شو الخطة**؟؟**اني اقول لش*

*وفجأه وهم يتشاوروا هجووم على المنظمه من قبل الناري وأعوانه*

*ملكه الإحساس : يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ الويش هذا الوقت كنا بنقضي عليكم*

*أميره : ملكووه ارجوش ممكن تسكتي وخلينا نشوف وشالسالفه*

*وأصوات المنبهات والأجهزة وي وي وي وي* 

*شبكه : الأعداء في الطابق الخامس بسرعة جهزوا الأسلحة* 

*والمعدات* 

*القلب المرح : والله أنبطت جبدي منهم* 

*والدنيا قايمه و المنظمة قائمه رأس على عقب* 

*وطاااااااخ طاااااااااااااااااااااااااخ >>> رشاشات* 

*والحراسة حول السلاح الليزري* 

*روح الحياة : آآآآآآآآآآآآخ أيدي*

*واحد فاضي : رووحو وشفيش طااااااخ طاااخ طااخ*

*روح : موشي موشي >> تصارخ* 

*شبكه يكلم قلبووه : انت ابقه مكانك توك طالع من المستشفي قصدي هرباااان من المستشفى* 

*قلبوووه : لااا والله* 

*في الجهة الثنايه عند الرهاين كل وحده وحاطه ايدها على خدها* 

*وتدعي وتنتظر المعين*

*سمراء : مو حاله دي يا نموت يا نغامر* 

*حسرة الروح : وشو نغامر شكلش واجد متأثره بولادش*

*سمراء : وعلى فادي ولادي اكيد احين ما عندهم احد وما أكلوا و و و .....*

*توتة بحرانيه : خلاص بسش جلووسة قصدي هلوسة* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*حسره : كيفكم اني بشوف لي حل >>> مغامره الأخت*

*وهي تبحث تبحث على مخرج شافت فتحه عاد ماتكفي لا واحد يخرج منها* 

*وفي بالها كيف هربت أملوووه أكيد من هالفتحيه الله يعلم وشصار ليها*

*توته : هييه انتي وشقاعده تخربطي* 

*حسرة : موووشي ابد تركتهم وراحت للفتحه وقامت تزحف >>>* 

*ماخذه دروس عسكريه هههه*

*وصلت لنهايه وقفت نفضت ثيابها من الغبار الا شافت وحده جايه ليها* 

*صرخت بقوه* 

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*

*علطول هدأتها البنيه* 

*وقالت ليها أنها بنت فرح اشتغلت في العصابه لصالح المنظمة* 

*وليس إلا >>> تخربطت اللهجة من قطيفيه إلى عرب*

*(سيناريو مآخذه إجازة بعد ما تعرضت لحادث في المنظمة )*

*سيناريو : آآه الله يعين مادي وش السالفه عندهم ولا أخبارهم* 

*يارب يكونوا بخير*

*وبتهد قوي آآآآآآآآه افقلت عينها وغطت في نوم عميق >>>* 

*أقولكم متخربطه اللهجه أأأأأأأأف* 

*وإلى اللقاء في جزء جديد* 

*أن شاء الله يكون بأقرب وقت أنتضروني ا**لفجريه* 

*وأسفه اني تأخرت عليكم كانت عندي ضروف عائليه ونتيه ههه*

*ت**حياتي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كشخه كشخه* 

*بس مو كانهم مشعميني وكل اسكت وما ادري ويش* 

*لاعاد بس والله حركات خخ*

*يسلموووا اموول*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

امووووووووله تسلمي غناتي مررررره روعه وان شاء الله تعدي كل ضروفش خيتي  :embarrest: 
ماشاء الله عليي طلعت عسكريه من ورا نفسي  :cool: 
لاتتأخري بالجزء الجديد ...
لكـ مني ارق تحيه...

----------


## القلب المرح

*كأنه كأنه كأنه القصه انحقررررررررررت*
*مافي تكمله؟*
*حيووو*

----------

